# No more pickups in rich areas...



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior.. 

Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..

I immideately contact uber and after some haggling they give me $100.. cleaning fee.. which I still believe is not adequate. As the damage is far worse. 

To add a positive note to this story..the pax who worked at the coffee shop, went back in and brought cleaning supplies to help clean the back seat..even after I insisted it wasn't necessary.. 

So basically a low wage worker goes out of her way to help me clean the mess a pretentious rich brat and her dog did..

Rich assholes are no longer welcome in my car. I will stick to picking up from the "ghetto" and other working class neighborhoods. Those people care about your property and respect you and actually tip.. 

Oh and as for the coffee shop worker she tipped $5. I told her I couldn't accept it, as she helped me literally clean up dog urine. She Insisted. I told her I should have been the one tipping her. And refused the tip..no way could I accept it.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

You know where she lives right? Return the urine favor. Throw it at her door in a ziplock. Might as we'll add an extra tip of poop and throw that too.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich ****s are the worst of the tight ass pax. I pulled up to a mansion in my high end luxury ride and the lady pax was totally freaking out because she thought she had accidentally ordered an XL or horrors, worse yet, an SUV. Chill lady. It's only $4. You can rest easy in your mansion you ****ing tight ass.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Better yet, see anyone with a dog, hit cancel and get the f outta dodge.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry that shit just looks too industrial... err I don't like the look with my car. Maybe in my truck.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


You should have asked her if it's a seeing eye dog, no, sorry...bye.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Rich ****s are the worst of the tight ass pax. I pulled up to a mansion in my high end luxury ride and the lady pax was totally freaking out because she thought she had accidentally ordered an XL or horrors, worse yet, an SUV. Chill lady. It's only $4. You can rest easy in your mansion you ****ing tight ass.


What's you high end luxury ride ?
Inquiring minds what to know. 
And why are you using it to give rich people $4 rides ?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


_That is how the rich stay rich. They don't give away their money. As for the lady wanting to bring her dog ,hell no. I have driven many wealthy people in limousines and sedans. Not all are pretentious ass swipes. _


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


I haven't picked up any pets yet but I have waterproof car seat covers that is kind of like a blanket that hooks over the back seat to protect it I use it with my dogs and my cat carriers you can go on Amazon and look up car seat covers and get one pretty cheap if they don't want to sit on it then they don't ride with the animal.also turning down tips is not something I normally do but I have actually had people I delivered pizza to and forgot their soda and when I brought their soda back tried to tip me a second time I always refused up I figure it's my stupid fault for forgetting the soda but some people are just nice


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What's you high end luxury ride ?
> Inquiring minds what to know.
> And why are you using it to give rich people $4 rides ?


I ain't disclosing. If you drive UberXL where I drive you also have to do X, which is part of why I no longer drive Uber.

It was already a marginal proposition prior to the last rate cutz. That rich ***** will now just have to deal with her forthcoming illiterate non-english speaking drivers who'll probably use the op to case her joint, fully deserved.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


Good people find one another..simply. Don't let the Diva rent space in your head she's probably lonely and only has her dog.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _That is how the rich stay rich. They don't give away their money. As for the lady wanting to bring her dog ,hell no. I have driven many wealthy people in limousines and sedans. Not all are pretentious ass swipes. _


The self made rich a


Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Good people find one another..simply. Don't let the Diva rent space in your head she's probably lonely and only has her dog.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/10/nyregion/leona-helmsleys-millionaire-dog-trouble-is-dead.html


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

The only time i got tipped was from poor people, maybe that's why they're poor lol...the rich gets richer by being cheap, sorry the dog pissed on your car, that's so low...i would've pulled over and just sit there and reevaluate my life, what am i doing this for?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _That is how the rich stay rich. They don't give away their money. As for the lady wanting to bring her dog ,hell no. I have driven many wealthy people in limousines and sedans. Not all are pretentious ass swipes. _


Not all are pretentious ass wipes.. I know I was tipped 1k by an older gentleman who was obviously well off.

I am saying a clear majority of them are smug pretentious ******bags..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


Not doing it.. I am not weather proofing my car so I can "serve" smug rich assholes and their dogs..


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


Weather Tech are very good and made in the United States. 
I have a Volvo, and have very good mats made in Sweden.


----------



## uberox (Jan 9, 2015)

no dogs in my car. amen.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> You know where she lives right? Return the urine favor. Throw it at her door in a ziplock. Might as we'll add an extra tip of poop and throw that too.


I dumped the contents of my vehicle trash container in the driveway of snotty drunk, uppity dude that left shredded trash in my back seat. I'll bet it looked cute in that neighborhood on Sunday morning.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


For those people that ride in your car with those cheap fares, you kidding right. How about some plastic covers for the seats, and barf bags, lol. Uber loves you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I dumped the contents of my vehicle trash container in the driveway of snotty drunk, uppity dude that left shredded trash in my back seat. I'll bet it looked cute in that neighborhood on Sunday morning.


isn't that what you always do when people don't tip I know we in the pizza delivery business do it


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> You know where she lives right? Return the urine favor. Throw it at her door in a ziplock. Might as we'll add an extra tip of poop and throw that too.


You cant go past the burning paper bag of turds on the front door step


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Many of those condescending, rich a-hole passengers seem to think Uber drivers and all working people are scum. They have no respect for anyone or anything. Many are also sociopaths. Like Travis K. They steal from working people to line their pockets, and treat the same people who make them money like dirt.
> 
> _New rule_: Wanna bring your dog? It MUST sit on rider's lap. lol


You do realize many of them have lost their license due to multiple DUIs and are uninsurable, right? One of these silly prestigious assholes spilled the beans from my backseat.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> isn't that what you always do when people don't tip I know we in the pizza delivery business do it


If my windows are rattling from their $2,000 subwoofer/sound system in their raggety '94 Honda.....no I'm not tipping while they pretend they're "poor". Sometimes you know your pizza is arriving from blocks away in $hitcago. Very disrespectful pizza guys here.

Imagine my UberX ass picking up Emily with my trunk rattlin' amd reeking of weed.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Say no to dogs if you think the pax is a rich pretentious a-hole! On another note, I picked up this drunk chick who carried this dog who was too old to walk and then said "May I bring my dog? It's a service dog". I blurted out laughter. A service dog who needs to be carried? Umm, no. I let her bring him though. She tipped me over $20 and insisted that I take it. I just picked her up again tonight. She was sober. I was so shocked that she remembered me, lol.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

In my 6-month "career" with 350+ rides, I've only picked up 3 passengers with dogs. One was a service dog, other two were small toy breed dogs. The blind passenger got in and the service dog was the most well-behaved lab I have seen in a long time. This is how service dogs work, you don't even know they're there! My wife and I own dogs, so it doesn't bother me. We even use my Uber car to transport the dogs for dog shows, and passengers never low rate me because you can't tell dogs were even in the car. I keep it clean! I had already purchased the heavy-duty winter floor mats when I bought my car 3 years ago, so any time I visit the car wash they get hosed down with high pressure soap and water. But back to the subject, yes the rich ones are the ones you have to avoid. They didn't get there by being nice, they always step on the backs of the working class and show zero humility.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> Many of those condescending, rich a-hole passengers seem to think Uber drivers and all working people are scum. They have no respect for anyone or anything. Many are also sociopaths. Like Travis K. They steal from working people to line their pockets, and treat the same people who make them money like dirt.
> 
> _New rule_: Wanna bring your dog? It MUST sit on rider's lap. lol


My rule is simple: no pets, unless they are a service animal with papers.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


If there is a next time, drive your car to Travis's mansion and have him clean the mess. This may be his very real first job.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You should have asked her if it's a seeing eye dog, no, sorry...bye.


"Seeing Eye" is a registered trademark for guide dogs.

Saying "Seeing eye dog" is like asking for a coke when you need a cola.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> My rule is simple: no pets, unless they are a service animal with papers.


You can NOT ask for papers.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> "Seeing Eye" is a registered trademark for guide dogs.
> 
> Saying "Seeing eye dog" is like asking for a coke when you need a cola.


Sorry, did I infringe on your trademark ?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You can NOT ask for papers.


The hell I can't, that's why they have them! This coming from the guy who was praising his santander lease as a good deal, just before he got his rates cut! LMAO


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Sorry, did I infringe on your trademark ?


One of my pet peeves, is everyday items and things have become so widely used that their brand names have all but replaced their actual names.*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/32-brands-youve-been-calling-the-wrong-name?s=mobile*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> One of my pet peeves, is everyday items and things have become so widely used that their brand names have all but replaced their actual names.*
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/32-brands-youve-been-calling-the-wrong-name?s=mobile*


That's a ******ed list.

Do you like this too ?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/kristinchir...utt-in-this-sundays-superbowl-ranked?s=mobile


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's a ******ed list.
> 
> Do you like this too ?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kristinchir...utt-in-this-sundays-superbowl-ranked?s=mobile


Well, you have to consider the source, lol.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, you have to consider the source, lol.


Randy shear is correct, all of you are sad cry babies.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Randy shear is correct, all of you are sad cry babies.


Tell me again what a great deal you got on that lease?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell me again what a great deal you got on that lease?


When the f#ck did I say I have a great deal, I have said a few times I will try to refinance at year's end.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Not all are pretentious ass wipes.. I know I was tipped 1k by an older gentleman who was obviously well off.
> 
> I am saying a clear majority of them are smug pretentious ******bags..


Was that a typo? Did you really get $1000.00 tip? Even if it was a $100.00, that's darned good!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> When the f#ck did I say I have a great deal, I have said a few times I will try to refinance at year's end.


You repeatedly defended your deal on this forum and said that we just couldn't see the value. And I told you that I'd beat you over the head at every chance i get once they lower your rates, didn't take long did it? You ****ed up, despite everyone warning you. Deal with it, own your shortcomings.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> My rule is simple: no pets, unless they are a service animal with papers.


It's actually illegal to require paperwork FYI.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You repeatedly defended your deal on this forum and said that we just couldn't see the value. And I told you that I'd beat you over the head at every chance i get once they lower your rates, didn't take long did it? You ****ed up, despite everyone warning you. Deal with it, own your shortcomings.


I am happy with my new car, not sorry if that pisses you off, uber, lyft and sidecar is not the only way to make money with a nice new car, have a great day.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I am happy with my new car, not sorry if that pisses you off, uber, lyft and sidecar is not the only way to make money with a nice new car, have a great day.


Have fun making your payments. Beware though, that santander contact locks you into doing uber only with your car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> In my 6-month "career" with 350+ rides, I've only picked up 3 passengers with dogs. One was a service dog, other two were small toy breed dogs. The blind passenger got in and the service dog was the most well-behaved lab I have seen in a long time. This is how service dogs work, you don't even know they're there! My wife and I own dogs, so it doesn't bother me. We even use my Uber car to transport the dogs for dog shows, and passengers never low rate me because you can't tell dogs were even in the car. I keep it clean! I had already purchased the heavy-duty winter floor mats when I bought my car 3 years ago, so any time I visit the car wash they get hosed down with high pressure soap and water. But back to the subject, yes the rich ones are the ones you have to avoid. They didn't get there by being nice, they always step on the backs of the working class and show zero humility.


That's not fair. Plenty of rich people made their money from sound business decisions, brilliant inventions, etc, and treat fellow humans well. Conversely, plenty of poor people assault and steal from others, even their own neighbors. I prefer to think of a-holes as a-holes, regardless of their socioeconomic status.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Correct. You cannot ask for papers. That is because the law is written so that no one has to go and pay money in order to train a dog to assist them with their disability. I think you can, in a friendly way, ask what service the dog performs.but I don't think they have to tell you. That's because some people with invisible psychological problems should not be forced to tell a driver what their psychological problems are just to get a ride. PTSD comes to mind. You do not have to take any dog that appears to be badly trained. The person with the disability must have their dog under control at all times.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _That is how the rich stay rich. They don't give away their money. As for the lady wanting to bring her dog ,hell no. I have driven many wealthy people in limousines and sedans. Not all are pretentious ass swipes. _


99.9% of thete wealthy cock suckers are scumbags.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's free to get the papers for the dog. I won't take anyone else with a dog ever. Regardless if they say it's a service dog. In that case I will just say sorry I will wait until you get another car to pick you up, but I have severe allergies to dog hairs.
> 
> That will cover me legally while also protecting my car.


It doesn't matter that it's free to get them. They don't have to show them to you. Just get a cover and use it for service dogs. They're always well behaved anyway. Refuse others if you want but I have a friend who has epilepsy and has a dog who warns her when she is about to have a seizure and I'd be very upset if someone refused her and the dog. I'm not sure crying allergies would protect you legally either.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's free to get the papers for the dog. I won't take anyone else with a dog ever. Regardless if they say it's a service dog. In that case I will just say sorry I will wait until you get another car to pick you up, but I have severe allergies to dog hairs.
> 
> That will cover me legally while also protecting my car.


I just googled it. You cannot legally exclude a service dog because of allergies as a taxi driver. I'm pretty sure that would apply to us too. There have actually been court cases--one I read was a man who wouldn't take a service dog for that reason and he said it was against his religion to ride in the car with a dog. That wasn't ok either.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I just googled it. You cannot legally exclude a service dog because of allergies as a taxi driver. I'm pretty sure that would apply to us too. There have actually been court cases--one I read was a man who wouldn't take a service dog for that reason and he said it was against his religion to ride in the car with a dog. That wasn't ok either.


I was just trying to be nice about this subject. But since you are trying to use the "rights" card I will respond in kind.

Just because a person has a disability doesn't mean they have the RIGHT to conscript me. Get that? If I have an allergic condition to dogs this person's rights and medical problems don't override mine. Get that? If I'm allergic to the freaking dog..how is some court going to rule that I still am obligated to accept the "service dog." Basically what you are saying is that their rights override mine. So **** my medical condition right? No judge that has common sense is going to agree with your interpretation of the law.

I even offered a reasonable accommodation, to wait on scene until another ride came along. That IS MORE THAN Adequate ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I was just trying to be nice about this subject. But since you are trying to use the "rights" card I will respond in kind.
> 
> Just because a person has a disability doesn't mean they have the RIGHT to conscript me. Get that? If I have an allergic condition to dogs this person's rights and medical problems don't override mine. Get that? If I'm allergic to the freaking dog..how is some court going to rule that I still am obligated to accept the "service dog." Basically what you are saying is that their rights override mine. So **** my medical condition right? No judge that has common sense is going to agree with your interpretation of the law.
> 
> I even offered a reasonable accommodation, to wait on scene until another ride came along. That IS MORE THAN Adequate ...


I'm telling you what the law says. You can get mad at the messenger all you want. But legally you have to take service animals. The courts position is that if you have such severe allergies that you can't take the dog then you can't qualify to be a taxi driver. I didn't make that up.

You can't get a job at a vets office and then say they can't work on cats but only dogs because of your cat allergy. The courts look at it that way. You may not like it but that's how it is. Bad behavior and not being housebroken are the ONLY legal reasons to exclude a service animal.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I was just trying to be nice about this subject. But since you are trying to use the "rights" card I will respond in kind.
> 
> Just because a person has a disability doesn't mean they have the RIGHT to conscript me. Get that? If I have an allergic condition to dogs this person's rights and medical problems don't override mine. Get that? If I'm allergic to the freaking dog..how is some court going to rule that I still am obligated to accept the "service dog." Basically what you are saying is that their rights override mine. So **** my medical condition right? No judge that has common sense is going to agree with your interpretation of the law.
> 
> I even offered a reasonable accommodation, to wait on scene until another ride came along. That IS MORE THAN Adequate ...


Raquel. You are wrong here. 100%. It isn't his interpretation. The courts have all ruled. Your allergies don't count. You are required by federal law to carry service dogs. That's it. There is no wiggle room. The ADA law overrides whatever condition you might have. Every judge in the country would follow those established rulings. Your offer of waiting for another car wouldn't matter. You'd be in violation of the law.

Not arguing, just pointing out the law. All the rules are clearly established.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

@Raquel
You can NOT work in the public transportation industry and have some kind of media limitations that keeps you from serving all individuals that's threw at you by uber/lyft/sidecar,

Yes, I said threw,

Uber tells you that you are everyone's private driver, sorry to break it to you, but that's a flatout lie, if we were private drivers we could pick are own clientele, we are not private drivers, we are not limos, we are public transportation, we are it's like bus drivers on a non-fixed route.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I was just trying to be nice about this subject. But since you are trying to use the "rights" card I will respond in kind.
> 
> Just because a person has a disability doesn't mean they have the RIGHT to conscript me. Get that? If I have an allergic condition to dogs this person's rights and medical problems don't override mine. Get that? If I'm allergic to the freaking dog..how is some court going to rule that I still am obligated to accept the "service dog." Basically what you are saying is that their rights override mine. So **** my medical condition right? No judge that has common sense is going to agree with your interpretation of the law.
> 
> I even offered a reasonable accommodation, to wait on scene until another ride came along. That IS MORE THAN Adequate ...


http://www.nagdu.org/taxis.html

The rider in question was given a ride by the next taxi in line. This was not adequate. Read about the case here.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> http://www.nagdu.org/taxis.html
> 
> The rider in question was given a ride by the next taxi in line. This was not adequate. Read about the case here.


That was a great read.

The message is: Don't **** with the ADA. You will lose.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Have fun making your payments. Beware though, that santander contact locks you into doing uber only with your car.


Thanks, I always have fun, going to San Manuel casino Friday night with lovely young lady, she's like rock candy, sticky, sweet and finger licking good, thanks black on black ford fusion, yes life is good.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


Unfortunately when you lower the entry cost, even folk who can afford to be charitable, lower their behaviour to match what they percieve to be the surrounding standard.

Sorry you had to live with that Raquel, at least the fellow worker helped restore some faith in the Human Race


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Raquel. You are wrong here. 100%. It isn't his interpretation. The courts have all ruled. Your allergies don't count. You are required by federal law to carry service dogs. That's it. There is no wiggle room. The ADA law overrides whatever condition you might have. Every judge in the country would follow those established rulings. Your offer of waiting for another car wouldn't matter. You'd be in violation of the law.
> 
> Not arguing, just pointing out the law. All the rules are clearly established.


Basically we are supposed to all be equal under the law, but some are more equal than others.. I find it insulting that basically I have to put my health at risk to serve them.. that is bad law and should be challenged to SCOTUS.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Basically we are supposed to all be equal under the law, but some are more equal than others.. I find it insulting that basically I have to put my health at risk to serve them.. that is bad law and should be challenged to SCOTUS.


It was challenged all the way to SCOTUS. And SCOTUS ruled. Very, very few people have dog allergies that put their life at risk. The allergy issue is just typically used as an excuse to try to not carry service animals. It fails, every time. People attempt to use the religion excuse as well. That also fails. If you have allergies, I would suggest medication.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> http://www.nagdu.org/taxis.html
> 
> The rider in question was given a ride by the next taxi in line. This was not adequate. Read about the case here.


I will repeat..the law is bad. And it discriminates against one class of people to serve another. That is unacceptable to me..and like I said should be challenged to the SCOTUS.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> As I saw on another thread..the interest rate on these leases is close to 40%.. That is highway robbery.. I don't understand why you can't go to a regular dealership or even a buy here pay here lot, you'd get lower interest rate than that .
> 
> Heck even loan sharks charge less interest.


Agreed. It's crazy.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I will repeat..the law is bad. And it discriminates against one class of people to serve another. That is unacceptable to me..and like I said should be challenged to the SCOTUS.


It was challenged. And the challenge failed. It doesn't pit anyone against anyone. It provides protections for those with true disabilities. Having allergies can be resolved by medication. And being angry at having dog hair in someones car isn't a valid excuse either. I would suggest getting a blanket.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Basically we are supposed to all be equal under the law, but some are more equal than others.. I find it insulting that basically I have to put my health at risk to serve them.. that is bad law and should be challenged to SCOTUS.


Uh that's been done. Read the link I sent. You are a business. You can't discriminate against disabilities any more than race. 
FYI I have severe asthma and allergies. I get 4 shots every two weeks for the allergies. I am on inhaled corticosteroids and other meds for the asthma. My biggest problem with uber is smokers in my car. Have to use my rescue inhaler far more than I used to. But I am not considered disabled (severe enough I actually could be). And I wouldn't even begin to put my issues on par with someone who truly has a disability. You clearly are not disabled and simply don't want dog hair in your car. Well too bad. By law you have to make reasonable accommodation if necessary. So get a dog seat cover for your business. Or get out of business.

If you read the link they also investigated the owner if the taxi company. Bearing that in mind even though uber is not the "owner" I suspect a pax complaining about you not taking a service dog would get you deactivated immediately. They've already had bad press about that once.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Thanks, I always have fun, going to San Manuel casino Friday night with lovely young lady, she's like rock candy, sticky, sweet and finger licking good, thanks black on black ford fusion, yes life is good.


You have a pretty sad life if you rely on a car to get women for you. And if your woman is materialistic and goes for a Ford fusion, she's not that high quality. It's like every time you open your mouth, your life becomes more pathetic.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> As I saw on another thread..the interest rate on these leases is close to 40%.. That is highway robbery.. I don't understand why you can't go to a regular dealership or even a buy here pay here lot, you'd get lower interest rate than that .
> 
> Heck even loan sharks charge less interest.


Raquel you more than welcome to buy your next piece-o-s#it car at a buy here pay here car lot,

It's not 40%.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You have a pretty sad life if you rely on a car to get women for you. And if your woman is materialistic and goes for a Ford fusion, she's not that high quality. It's like every time you open your mouth, your life becomes more pathetic.


Next time I am asking a young lady out, I will bring my skateboard, can't wait to see how that goes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I will repeat..the law is bad. And it discriminates against one class of people to serve another. That is unacceptable to me..and like I said should be challenged to the SCOTUS.


I guess you are not reading the link. It has been. I guess if I don't want to carry blacks I am being discriminated against in favor of blacks (my class of people in this case is racists).

The INCREDIBLE INCONVENIENCE of being disabled all your life vs. dog hair which could be dealt with with a blanket is simply not comparable. Where's your compassion?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Raquel you more than welcome to buy your next piece-o-s#it car at a buy here pay here car lot,
> 
> It's not 40%.


It would be better to drive a POS on uber than it is to buy a new car at high interest rates for it. Expenses catch up to you fast in this business. Here's an idea: why don't you get an apartment, and instead of doing a credit check and paying $1200/mo., you skip the credit check, pay $500/wk. On a 1 year lease, but you can only live in the house for 9 months. That's the deal you got with santander! Because if you think your car will still be running at the end of your lease term if you use it for uber, you have another thing coming.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> It would be better to drive a POS on uber than it is to buy a new car at high interest rates for it. Expenses catch up to you fast in this business. Here's an idea: why don't you get an apartment, and instead of doing a credit check and paying $1200/mo., you skip the credit check, pay $500/wk. On a 1 year lease, but you can only live in the house for 9 months. That's the deal you got with santander! Because if you think your car will still be running at the end of your lease term if you use it for uber, you have another thing coming.


Please do tell me, how long would a p.o.s. as is car @ $499.00 per mo for 36 months, last as a 40+ hour per week uber car last,

You are very entertaining, keep it coming.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Please do tell me, how long would a p.o.s. as is car @ $499.00 per mo for 36 months, last as a 40+ hour per week uber car last,
> 
> You are very entertaining, keep it coming.


I'm not dumb enough to pay the rates that you are.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uh that's been done. Read the link I sent. You are a business. You can't discriminate against disabilities any more than race.
> FYI I have severe asthma and allergies. I get 4 shots every two weeks for the allergies. I am on inhaled corticosteroids and other meds for the asthma. My biggest problem with uber is smokers in my car. Have to use my rescue inhaler far more than I used to. But I am not considered disabled (severe enough I actually could be). And I wouldn't even begin to put my issues on par with someone who truly has a disability. You clearly are not disabled and simply don't want dog hair in your car. Well too bad. By law you have to make reasonable accommodation if necessary. So get a dog seat cover for your business. Or get out of business.
> 
> If you read the link they also investigated the owner if the taxi company. Bearing that in mind even though uber is not the "owner" I suspect a pax complaining about you not taking a service dog would get you deactivated immediately. They've already had bad press about that once.


The problem with the ADA Service Animal requirement (IMO) is that anyone with a smelly/poorly trained pet can exploit it. They know that you cannot ask for proof. The problem with the federal law is it prevents any law from truly criminalizing the false claims.I think this will eventually change, I know that many disability rights advocates are supportive of changes to these laws to prevent this exploitation, but it will take time.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> It was challenged. And the challenge failed. It doesn't pit anyone against anyone. It provides protections for those with true disabilities. Having allergies can be resolved by medication. And being angry at having dog hair in someones car isn't a valid excuse either. I would suggest getting a blanket.


It's not the hair I'm worried about..its the urine..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> My interest rate on my car is 4.99% for 60 months.. so massive fail


You are the one that tolled me to buy at a buy here pay here auto lot, so i am telling you to go do the same,

Why do I give a flying shit that you can buy a car for 4.99% @ 60 months, I am not you, I don't have your fico score,
Life is not just about you,

My ford fusion at 4.99% for 52 months would be about $621 per mo, I pay $753 that only $132 more per month,
I am not going to cry about it,

You are a fail, just ask your lyft mentor.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Service dogs should always stay on the floor. There is no need for any passenger to ever allow their service dog on your seats. That is a rule you can enforce. No real service dog will urinate in your car. If your floor mats cannot handle urine, then they can't handle water or dirt or anything else. You need to get better floor mats.

It's obvious that you do not know anybody with a service animal.Life for a disabled person is hell, the animal lets them at least get out. If you think someone is scamming you and they don't really have a service animal then you can report them to the police.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Service dogs should always stay on the floor. There is no need for any passenger to ever allow their service dog on your seats. That is a rule you can enforce. No real service dog will urinate in your car. If your floor mats cannot handle urine, then they can't handle water or dirt or anything else. You need to get better floor mats.
> 
> It's obvious that you do not know anybody with a service animal.Life for a disabled person is hell, the animal lets them at least get out. If you think someone is scaing you and they don't really have a service animal then you can report them to the police.


Please do tell, how do we make a report without a full/real name, many times we don't even know where they live,

*Cut me some slack here, Mr. UPModerator*

*The way uber has this setup is really ****ed up, clients have are photo, real first name, car make and model with license plate number, *

*Client have access to driver info long after trip end*

*FARE BREAKDOWN*
*Base Fare 1.61*
*Distance 11.76*
*Time 5.15*
*Subtotal $18.52*
*Safe Rides Fee? 1.00*
*Promotion -19.52*
*CHARGED*
*Personal •••• XXXX $0.00*
*







*
*You rode with Areli Veronica*
*RATE YOUR RIDE*
*You rated your driver 5 stars*

*---------------------------{*

*Where the he'll is my info about my riders.*


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Wtf... Is that a real photo? Looks like a naked bathroom selfie


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I love it when drunk pax read the paxs' bill of rights which is displayed in the car. Because I will tell them (ones that are belligerent/misbehaving) that all those rights go out the window, and then its "see ya".

Yes pax do have rights, but DO they better not ABUSE THEM!!!!!. Bringing a service dog is one thing. But a rider bringing a dog that might have an accident isn't acceptable.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Full details are in the waybill. Go offline click waybill - the full name / pick up drop off address if your last pax.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


It will only take 83 minimum rides to pay for it. ($4 -$1-20%=$2.40)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

The Kid said:


> It will only take 83 minimum rides to pay for it. ($4 -$1-20%=$2.40)


More than that, figure in expenses and those min fares are $1 each at best


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

A piece of plastic and an old sheet will do.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> More than that, figure in expenses and those min fares are $1 each at best


Your right! I've been trained to forget about those damn operating cost.($2.40 - 3 miles @0.45= $1.o5 profit)
190 rides and I can buy new floor mats!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

In my experience.... wealthy people are not any worse than poor/working class. The poor/working class are a little more sociable whereas the wealthy are usually quiet but very respectful. The ones that seem to be rude.... oddly enough.... are the 30-something "professionals" who for the first time in their lives have their own "driver". Perhaps they think being pompous and self-entitled is what you should be when you're "rich" enough to have a "driver".


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Your right! I've been trained to forget about those damn operating cost.($2.40 - 3 miles @0.45= $1.o5 profit)
> 190 rides and I can buy new floor mats!


Wait, forgeot the dead miles. This ride took me down the club area, so I know my next pick up will back to the residentioal area. So 2 more miles @0.45 = 0.10 profit.

So, 2000 minimum rides and I can buy new floor mats. Maybe I can lease them at say $10 a week?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Service dogs should always stay on the floor. There is no need for any passenger to ever allow their service dog on your seats. That is a rule you can enforce. No real service dog will urinate in your car. If your floor mats cannot handle urine, then they can't handle water or dirt or anything else. You need to get better floor mats.
> 
> It's obvious that you do not know anybody with a service animal.Life for a disabled person is hell, the animal lets them at least get out. If you think someone is scamming you and they don't really have a service animal then you can report them to the police.


Again my car..my rules.. I am not discriminating against anyone.. they don't have a RIGHT to conscript me to give them a ride. No dogs in my car. Ever. No exceptions. If I see someone that has a service animal, I will make an excuse oh sorry I just got a call for a family emergency I have to cancel.. end of story.

You have a right to a dog and to not be discriminated against.. but that doesn't mean you have the right to conscript me to give you a ride!

You have a right to emergency services at a hospital...that doesn't mean you have the right to have the sheriff drag the doctor out of his house so you can exercise your right to his service, does anyone here get that?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You are the one that tolled me to buy at a buy here pay here auto lot, so i am telling you to go do the same,
> 
> Why do I give a flying shit that you can buy a car for 4.99% @ 60 months, I am not you, I don't have your fico score,
> Life is not just about you,
> ...


Good I'm glad you are happy with the deal. Car sales people love idiots like you. Willing to pay such a high interest for a car.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

brikosig said:


> In my experience.... wealthy people are not any worse than poor/working class. The poor/working class are a little more sociable whereas the wealthy are usually quiet but very respectful. The ones that seem to be rude.... oddly enough.... are the 30-something "professionals" who for the first time in their lives have their own "driver". Perhaps they think being pompous and self-entitled is what you should be when you're "rich" enough to have a "driver".


My experience is way different.. working class people RESPECT YOU AND YOUR PROPERTY. "Ghetto" people may be harder to deal with but they also will respect you and your property. If you command respect. They also tip at a 65% rate.

On the other hand rich people 80% are ******bags. And only maybe 2% will tip.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Again my car..my rules.. I am not discriminating against anyone.. they don't have a RIGHT to conscript me to give them a ride. No dogs in my car. Ever. No exceptions. If I see someone that has a service animal, I will make an excuse oh sorry I just got a call for a family emergency I have to cancel.. end of story.
> 
> You have a right to a dog and to not be discriminated against.. but that doesn't mean you have the right to conscript me to give you a ride!
> 
> You have a right to emergency services at a hospital...that doesn't mean you have the right to have the sheriff drag the doctor out of his house so you can exercise your right to his service, does anyone here get that?


You will be canceled. Guaranteed. I honestly think that you are letting your anger get the best of you.

Why don't you just get a heavy blanket?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> You will be canceled. Guaranteed. I honestly think that you are letting your anger get the best of you.
> 
> Why don't you just get a heavy blanket?


I don't want to get a blanket..wtf..I don't want a ****ing dog in my car. The bottom line is that I am not obligated to accept a dog. That is the whole thing it seems some don't get. Fine they have the right to a dog, great. They can exercise that right in another car. NOT MINE..

Using your analogy that means if i have an emergency medical problem I have the right to have the police go drag the doctor out of bed to serve me.. it doesn't work that way.. yes I have a right to medical service ..but that doesn't mean I have the right to get that service from that doctor..

Now you're saying that basically even if I have a family emergency I still have to accept the dog. That's insane. What if I'm bleeding? Is that still not good enough?

What are these dog people God and their rights and needs have to be serviced without question by whoever they want???

Maybe if they need a dog they should make special accommodations ahead of time. I know if I had a disability and needed a dog i wouldn't go out of my way to piss other people off by playing the "ADA CARD" with everyone.. it doesn't win me friends.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I don't want to get a blanket..wtf..I don't want a ****ing dog in my car. The bottom line is that I am not obligated to accept a dog. That is the whole thing it seems some don't get. Fine they have the right to a dog, great. They can exercise that right in another car. NOT MINE..
> 
> Using your analogy that means if i have an emergency medical problem I have the right to have the police go drag the doctor out of bed to serve me.. it doesn't work that way.. yes I have a right to medical service ..but that doesn't mean I have the right to get that service from that doctor..
> 
> ...


You are obligated by law to allow SERVICE DOGS in your vehicle. No way around that.

You don't need to carry someones little yorkie or some persons pet. There is a distinction.

I have a Service Dog. I don't "go out of my way" to anger people. And certainly, blind people with a seeing eye dog aren't going out of their way to anger anyone. They simple want a ride. Again, if you deny a ride to someone with a service animal, such as a blind person, then you will be canceled as you would be in violation of the ADA and the TOS you signed with @UBER.

If you honestly think that people with service dogs are actually going out of their way to "piss people" off, then there are larger issues at hand.

The ADA was created for a reason. Obviously it isn't perfect, but it is needed.

I am done posting about this.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I love it.

You gotta hand it to her folks. She'll see a little old lady, blind, holding a white cane and clutching the lead of a service dog, and she'll just cancel and drive away. Now I bet there's nobody on this forum that would have the balls to do that. Better yet, she'll stop, engage in conversation with this little old lady, get a tip from her for making sure she gets into a second car safely.

Morally unacceptable? Absolutely. Is she the jackass that the laws were written for, for systematically denying people their rights to a normal life simply because they have a handicap? Absolutely. Is what she is proposing totally illegal? Absolutely

Funny as hell? Absolutely


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wtf... Is that a real photo? Looks like a naked bathroom selfie


Yes it's a real driver profile photo, shows how professional uber is.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> My interest rate on my car is 4.99% for 60 months.. so massive fail


I paid 0% for 60 months. So who is the massive fail? I don't get your point. Some people can't get the prime rates at the dealership. So before you go to start slapping people around with their rates, make sure you know what a good one is first.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I paid 0% for 60 months. So who is the massive fail? I don't get your point. Some people can't get the prime rates at the dealership. So before you go to start slapping people around with their rates, make sure you know what a good one is first.


That's awesome! Mine is 1.39 so I'm pretty darn happy with it. In a month or so though, I am going to buy an older car to drive with. Tired of the mileage going up on my 2014


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Again my car..my rules.. I am not discriminating against anyone.. they don't have a RIGHT to conscript me to give them a ride. No dogs in my car. Ever. No exceptions. If I see someone that has a service animal, I will make an excuse oh sorry I just got a call for a family emergency I have to cancel.. end of story.
> 
> You have a right to a dog and to not be discriminated against.. but that doesn't mean you have the right to conscript me to give you a ride!
> 
> You have a right to emergency services at a hospital...that doesn't mean you have the right to have the sheriff drag the doctor out of his house so you can exercise your right to his service, does anyone here get that?


Good luck with that one. You will deactivated immediately, regardless of the reason. Uber will have no choice. They can be sued otherwise. Frankly get a blanket and leave it in the trunk for service animals. I don't like the rules either as I don't want paw prints on my leather seats. But fact is it's the law.

Regardless of that you come here all high and mighty to call out the rich, non tippers, stalkers, and any number of people who are the lowest of low in your opinion. You preach the champion of the lower class lower paid worker. Yet you discriminate who you will take because someone was blind and required a dog to be independent in their life. That's even lower than scum in my book. You provide a service that they should never be discriminated on because of their disability. You can make it work for both it's not that hard.

Maybe you just are not driver material, because with all the complaints you spew maybe you need to look at yourself, not just the world around you as the problem.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I don't want to get a blanket..wtf..I don't want a ****ing dog in my car. The bottom line is that I am not obligated to accept a dog. That is the whole thing it seems some don't get. Fine they have the right to a dog, great. They can exercise that right in another car. NOT MINE..
> 
> Using your analogy that means if i have an emergency medical problem I have the right to have the police go drag the doctor out of bed to serve me.. it doesn't work that way.. yes I have a right to medical service ..but that doesn't mean I have the right to get that service from that doctor..
> 
> ...


@Raquel
When i drove for inland empire cab company of riverside CA, the ADA was the biggest service account after the VA Hospital, most of my ADA pickups started at 6:00am in Moreno Valley,

I had one client that had a 3:30am pick-up on Mon, Wed and Fri, she would always cancel two of the pick ups at the door, leaving me with nothing to do for the next two hours,

one morning i asked her if she could please cancel the night before, as i am the only ADA taxi driver in Moreno Valley, i am the driver that always gets the no-show,
she tolled me to **** off and slammed the door in my face,

Two day later I was tolled to write a two page letter of apology to the ADA client and a one page apology letter to the ADA or i would lose my taxi.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> My experience is way different.. working class people RESPECT YOU AND YOUR PROPERTY. "Ghetto" people may be harder to deal with but they also will respect you and your property. If you command respect. They also tip at a 65% rate.
> On the other hand rich people 80% are ******bags. And only maybe 2% will tip.


To be clear Raquel.... I haven't found poor/working class people harder to deal with.... in fact, as I said they're usually more sociable.
As far as tips go.... this is boston, not a big tipping city in general.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Action, she is the best driver ever. Her clients love her. She knows how to game the system perfectly. She knows how to come here and ***** and make us all laugh. She knows how to not take shit from anybody. She plays by her own rules and is getting away with it. She's my hero. She's either going to get busted or will be Travis one day. Maybe both.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


I went with the Husky Liners. Not quite as nice or thick, but they were half as much, and do the job. I don't care if they look industrial. I'm driving UberX, so I don't care. I drive 90% at night anyway, so you can't even really see them.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That's not fair. Plenty of rich people made their money from sound business decisions, brilliant inventions, etc, and treat fellow humans well. Conversely, plenty of poor people assault and steal from others, even their own neighbors. I prefer to think of a-holes as a-holes, regardless of their socioeconomic status.


Agree. There are plenty of a-holes in all strata of the economic ladder. I've had some generous, nice, and polite "rich" and "working class" a-holes, and vice-versa.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Action, she is the best driver ever. Her clients love her. She knows how to game the system perfectly. She knows how to come here and ***** and make us all laugh. She knows how to not take shit from anybody. She plays by her own rules and is getting away with it. She's my hero. She's either going to get busted or will be Travis one day. Maybe both.


She can't be the best driver ever when I am. Look out for my YouTube videos soon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The problem with the ADA Service Animal requirement (IMO) is that anyone with a smelly/poorly trained pet can exploit it. They know that you cannot ask for proof. The problem with the federal law is it prevents any law from truly criminalizing the false claims.I think this will eventually change, I know that many disability rights advocates are supportive of changes to these laws to prevent this exploitation, but it will take time.





Tx rides said:


> The problem with the ADA Service Animal requirement (IMO) is that anyone with a smelly/poorly trained pet can exploit it. They know that you cannot ask for proof. The problem with the federal law is it prevents any law from truly criminalizing the false claims.I think this will eventually change, I know that many disability rights advocates are supportive of changes to these laws to prevent this exploitation, but it will take time.


You are allowed under the law to refuse a service animal that is badly behaved or not housebroken. As far as smelly I have never met one who wasn't cleaner than my pets are 99% of the time. And your complaint was hair. Now it's pee. As I said I have a waterproof car blanket. That and a cheap blanket on top will protect my seats. That is MY accommodation so that I can serve the disabled with service animals.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Service dogs should always stay on the floor. There is no need for any passenger to ever allow their service dog on your seats. That is a rule you can enforce. No real service dog will urinate in your car. If your floor mats cannot handle urine, then they can't handle water or dirt or anything else. You need to get better floor mats.
> 
> It's obvious that you do not know anybody with a service animal.Life for a disabled person is hell, the animal lets them at least get out. If you think someone is scamming you and they don't really have a service animal then you can report them to the police.





Raquel said:


> Again my car..my rules.. I am not discriminating against anyone.. they don't have a RIGHT to conscript me to give them a ride. No dogs in my car. Ever. No exceptions. If I see someone that has a service animal, I will make an excuse oh sorry I just got a call for a family emergency I have to cancel.. end of story.
> 
> You have a right to a dog and to not be discriminated against.. but that doesn't mean you have the right to conscript me to give you a ride!
> 
> You have a right to emergency services at a hospital...that doesn't mean you have the right to have the sheriff drag the doctor out of his house so you can exercise your right to his service, does anyone here get that?


My car my rules doesn't work. Isn't that what the owners of whites only establishments said? My restaurant my rules? You don't have to let blacks or disabled people in your house. You do have to let them in your business.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You are allowed under the law to refuse a service animal that is badly behaved or not housebroken. As far as smelly I have never met one who wasn't cleaner than my pets are 99% of the time. And your complaint was hair. Now it's pee. As I said I have a waterproof car blanket. That and a cheap blanket on top will protect my seats. That is MY accommodation so that I can serve the disabled with service animals.


First, I didn't list a complaint. I merely threw in my 2cents about abusers, and perhaps you have never encountered those "fake service animals" but they exist, and give real service animals a bad rap, that is why numerous disability organizations support efforts to criminalize the false claims


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just to lighten the mood on this thread a little, has anyone ever had a pax who brought other animals with them besides dogs. I've encountered a few cats, a python, birds (in their cage of course).


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> You are obligated by law to allow SERVICE DOGS in your vehicle. No way around that.
> 
> You don't need to carry someones little yorkie or some persons pet. There is a distinction.
> 
> ...


There are people that game the system. Like some people are too dense to understand..just because you have a right doesn't mean you can conscript someone else to service your right.

And yes people like you are not winning friends... if I wholeheartedly try to offer you a reasonable and fair concession, and offer to stay with you until another ride comes along in 2 minutes, why would that bother you? Or anyone for that matter?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Really going to play the race card??? I expected better from you.


Huh? Not that it's relevant but I'm white. I'm just pointing out that the argument you made doesn't hold water and has been made before to no avail.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> There are people that game the system. Like some people are too dense to understand..just because you have a right doesn't mean you can conscript someone else to service your right.
> 
> And yes people like you are not winning friends... if I wholeheartedly try to offer you a reasonable and fair concession, and offer to stay with you until another ride comes along in 2 minutes, why would that bother you? Or anyone for that matter?


I guess this is the "race card" again! In similar vein if blacks have a restaurant next door that is "separate but equal" why should that bother THEM? Or anyone for that matter?

Are you not HEARING yourself?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Good luck with that one. You will deactivated immediately, regardless of the reason. Uber will have no choice. They can be sued otherwise. Frankly get a blanket and leave it in the trunk for service animals. I don't like the rules either as I don't want paw prints on my leather seats. But fact is it's the law.
> 
> Regardless of that you come here all high and mighty to call out the rich, non tippers, stalkers, and any number of people who are the lowest of low in your opinion. You preach the champion of the lower class lower paid worker. Yet you discriminate who you will take because someone was blind and required a dog to be independent in their life. That's even lower than scum in my book. You provide a service that they should never be discriminated on because of their disability. You can make it work for both it's not that hard.
> 
> Maybe you just are not driver material, because with all the complaints you spew maybe you need to look at yourself, not just the world around you as the problem.


You can't be serious posting this drivel towards me. I have elderly ladies that I service regularly and one even urinated in my car. I don't mind helping the elderly and less fortunate. What some of you are not understanding..is that I just don't accept dogs in my car anymore. Regardless. I will gladly wait with the pax until another ride comes along..

But will not accept dogs. Regardless the reason.

They have a right to the dog..they don't have a right to force me to drive them.

That's how rights work.. if I was in the situation where I needed a dog, and I came across a driver who felt uncomfortable with me and the dog..I WOULDN'T FORCE MYSELF ON THEM. I wouldn't play the 'ADA' CARD..

It creates an awkward situation with the driver.. that isn't good for anyone. I wouldn't feel comfortable being in a car with someone that I just forced to accept me.

It's like an extortion racket..nice car and job.. ...but..you better accept me and my dog and let my dog urinate in your car..BECAUSE IT'S MY ****ING RIGHT..

And if you try to charge me a clean up fee..I will sue you for discrimination!!ELEVENTY!!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I love it.
> 
> You gotta hand it to her folks. She'll see a little old lady, blind, holding a white cane and clutching the lead of a service dog, and she'll just cancel and drive away. Now I bet there's nobody on this forum that would have the balls to do that. Better yet, she'll stop, engage in conversation with this little old lady, get a tip from her for making sure she gets into a second car safely.
> 
> ...


I expected much better from you than such a low petty personal attack. All you did here was created a strawman which you promptly killed.

I have plenty of old people I helped.. the elderly ladies I went to San Jose to I didn't charge them for over 6 hours waiting time. I didn't charge them cleaning fee when the elderly mother slipped urine in my car.. so if anything..I'm the exact opposite of how you described me.

I draw the line at a dog.. I won't accept any more animals in my car.. sure those people have rights and I'm sympathetic, and I would go out of my way to help them, just no dog.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What the **** do you want from me? I don't like dogs ok? What the **** is your point? I don't want to clean up urine in my car again..
> 
> What's that got to do with restraunts and discrimination?? Strawman. Keep killing those strawmen..


It's not a straw man argument. I brought up restaurants and race because you were making essentially the same argument as restaurant owners in the 60 did when arguing against integration. If you have a business, whether it be a restaurant or a taxi you do not have a legal right to exclude someone because it is inconvenient or you don't like them. Your car is your business on wheels.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not a straw man argument. I brought up restaurants and race because you were making essentially the same argument as restaurant owners in the 60 did when arguing against integration. If you have a business, whether it be a restaurant or a taxi you do not have a legal right to exclude someone because it is inconvenient or you don't like them. Your car is your business on wheels.


There are some restaurants in rich white areas that when I walk into I get looked like I'm supposed to be part of the service staff.

Yeah they say all the right things..But I don't feel comfortable in there.

I don't ever discriminate against anyone.. but after what that dog did in my car..had to change the mats, the urine got in my seats..it's been detailed twice and there is still an odor coming from my seat. I may loosen my attitude after my anger from this incident tapers off. But right now I'm freshly bitten..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> There are some restaurants in rich white areas that when I walk into I get looked like I'm supposed to be part of the service staff.
> 
> Yeah they say all the right things..But I don't feel comfortable in there.
> 
> I don't ever discriminate against anyone.. but after what that dog did in my car..had to change the mats, the urine got in my seats..it's been detailed twice and there is still an odor coming from my seat. I may loosen my attitude after my anger from this incident tapers off. But right now I'm freshly bitten..


Oh you mean like you look at a blind person's dog? But of course the blind person can't SEE you can they? And yes there is discrimination in their minds and attitudes but DO THEY REFUSE TO LET YOU COME IN? Do they tell you they'll be happy to call around and find another restaurant that is more willing to serve you? And then tell you you should be perfectly fine with that because why wouldn't anyone be?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh you mean like you look at a blind person's dog? But of course the blind person can't SEE you can they? And yes there is discrimination in their minds and attitudes but DO THEY REFUSE TO LET YOU COME IN? Do they tell you they'll be happy to call around and find another restaurant that is more willing to serve you? And then tell you you should be perfectly fine with that because why wouldn't anyone be?


What do you think is worse for me..?? Feeling unwelcome or being told straight up to go somewhere else??

I would much rather prefer the latter than the former. I don't want to be somewhere were other patrons look at me like I should be washing their dishes in the back..

See now you are also moving the goal posts..now it's not just a disabled person..now it's a blind person.. next it's going to be a one leg, blind and deaf person..

What you are doing here is making the disabled person even more "disabled" to play on emotion of others ...

Look at Raquel she is refusing blind deaf one legged midgets...!!!ELEVENTY! !


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel is the perfect example of someone that downloaded the uber driver app, and now thinks she is a transportation expert, 

Gd luck in life Raquel, you have issues..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Raquel is the perfect example of someone that downloaded the uber driver app, and now thinks she is a transportation expert,
> 
> Gd luck in life Raquel, you have issues..


You are the perfect example of an idiot..paying 40% interest on a car loan you can ONLY use to uber in.. look in the mirror before talking to me.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Seeing this thread has ventured way off the original topic..I will conclude by saying if someone was legitametly..disabled I would go out of my way to help them.. like I do for my regular elderly ladies I take. It's just the whole dog topic being fresh in my mind I'm still very angry about dogs.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I know you would.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You are the perfect example of an idiot..paying 40% interest on a car loan you can ONLY use to uber in.. look in the mirror before talking to me.


It's no where near 40% interest, i do a lot more than ubering with my 2015 black on black ford fusion hybrid, stop believing the shit you read on this forum,

Uber/lyft/sidecar is not the only way to get paid, one of the ways is right in front of every shareride drivers face, good luck trying to figure it out, think outside the box, have a nice day..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's no where near 40% interest, i do a lot more than ubering with my 2015 black on black ford fusion hybrid, stop believing the shit you read on this forum,
> 
> Uber/lyft/sidecar is not the only way to get paid, one of the ways is right in front of every shareride drivers face, good luck trying to figure it out, think outside the box, have a nice day..


Haha..then you are violating the terms of your santander loan... IT SAYS CLEARLY THE CAR CAN ONLY BE USED FOR UBER..

Congrats on admitting you are in violation of your loan..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What do you think is worse for me..?? Feeling unwelcome or being told straight up to go somewhere else??
> 
> I would much rather prefer the latter than the former. I don't want to be somewhere were other patrons look at me like I should be washing their dishes in the back..
> 
> ...


Well blind deaf one legged LITTLE PEOPLE--but only if they have a service dog. You WOULD refuse them according to your posts.

Done with this discussion. I look forward to your whining when you get deactivated.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Haha..then you are violating the terms of your santander loan... IT SAYS CLEARLY THE CAR CAN ONLY BE USED FOR UBER..
> 
> Congrats on admitting you are in violation of your loan..


Have you read the contract, NO, just talking sh!t like always.

Santander just wants to get paid, like any other auto finance company, they don't give a shit how i do it and I still drive for uber, all that stuff in the contract is to protest them from idiots.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Seeing this thread has ventured way off the original topic..I will conclude by saying if someone was legitametly..disabled I would go out of my way to help them.. like I do for my regular elderly ladies I take. It's just the whole dog topic being fresh in my mind I'm still very angry about dogs.


You have every right to be angry with what happened to you. But taking it out on individuals who use service dogs to maintain a quality of life is discussing. You chose to do this job so you have an obligation to the disabled community to provide the service regardless of your personal preference. And considering there are ways to easily protect your car from issues you really have no valid excuse.

I'm sure somewhere inside you know its not right to refuse service to the disabled and their animals. I think you are just too stubborn to keep proving you statement is a valid one.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You have every right to be angry with what happened to you. But taking it out on individuals who use service dogs to maintain a quality of life is discussing. You chose to do this job so you have an obligation to the disabled community to provide the service regardless of your personal preference. And considering there are ways to easily protect your car from issues you really have no valid excuse.
> 
> I'm sure somewhere inside you know its not right to refuse service to the disabled and their animals. I think you are just too stubborn to keep proving you statement is a valid one.


the sad part is she actually believes what she is saying, she is not just trolling for a response..

Many laws and rules in the transportation industry, to protect the public, uber has videos to watch, but the videos have no real information about public transportation laws and edicate,

How many of you know your car can be impounded just for driving through airport arrival, if you have no legal ranson to be there, that applys to any transportation service,


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


^^^
Funny story... not really, but I laffed anyway. 
Another thing... on the floor mats of most cars, they have "Toyota" or "Prius", "Camry", etc.... but you have "Dog Urine". LMAO. 
On a more serious note, wasn't there a case in NYC where certain taxi drivers of a religion that will remain namesess, where they refused to pick up pax with dogs, or pax who were drunk or maybe were carrying the hind quarters of a pig? 
How did that turn out? I can't remember.

Another thing is that I've traveled with my dog and there are hotels that are pet-friendly, but they charge you an up front amount for the potential clean up that they might have to do both in the hotel and on the grounds. 
Almost all taxis won't allow a dog in the car unless it's a seeing eye dog, just like walking into a store with a dog for someone who is visually impaired.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You can't be serious posting this drivel towards me. I have elderly ladies that I service regularly and one even urinated in my car. I don't mind helping the elderly and less fortunate. What some of you are not understanding..is that I just don't accept dogs in my car anymore. Regardless. I will gladly wait with the pax until another ride comes along..
> 
> But will not accept dogs. Regardless the reason.
> 
> ...


This comes from a person who fully has their sight. Its not about just rights its about decency as well. Rights were put in place to prevent people like yourself from making it difficult due to your personal feeling that have no relevance in a workplace. And when you do Uber, your car is the workplace. And you now become a business refusing someone who is blind.

I suggest you take some time and do a bit of research on service dogs and how important they are in peoples lives. How it transforms their entire world.

Because your attitude to this issue has just made you the one who is blind.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> What do you think is worse for me..?? Feeling unwelcome or being told straight up to go somewhere else??
> 
> I would much rather prefer the latter than the former. I don't want to be somewhere were other patrons look at me like I should be washing their dishes in the back..
> 
> ...


^^^
See now you are also moving the goal posts..now it's not just a disabled person..now it's a blind person.. next it's going to be a one leg, blind and deaf person, and in the middle of undergoing a sex change.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Funny story... not really, but I laffed anyway.
> Another thing... on the floor mats of most cars, they have "Toyota" or "Prius", "Camry", etc.... but you have "Dog Urine". LMAO.
> On a more serious note, wasn't there a case in NYC where certain taxi drivers of a religion that will remain namesess, where they refused to pick up pax with dogs, or pax who were drunk or maybe were carrying the hind quarters of a pig?
> ...


http://www.nagdu.org/taxis.html
I posted this earlier. Didn't end well for the driver OR the company owner who backed him up. Nothing about pigs just religion and allergies.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Huh? Not that it's relevant but I'm white. I'm just pointing out that the argument you made doesn't hold water and has been made before to no avail.


^^^
Maybe it just doesn't hold water as well as the underpadding of the OP's seats.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> This comes from a person who fully has their sight. Its not about just rights its about decency as well. Rights were put in place to prevent people like yourself from making it difficult due to your personal feeling that have no relevance in a workplace. And when you do Uber, your car is the workplace. And you now become a business refusing someone who is blind.
> 
> I suggest you take some time and do a bit of research on service dogs and how important they are in peoples lives. How it transforms their entire world.
> 
> Because your attitude to this issue has just made you the one who is blind.


Fair enough.. I've taken a blind person before..she didn't have a dog.. and she worked at the dept. Of rehabilation.. in sac.

What I am saying is that I of course would not be receptive to receiving dogs after what just happened in my car.. will my attitude soften after I get over the anger? Sure. If it came down to it, I would accept someone with a service dog. Because I don't have the heart to just see someone suffer.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Funny story... not really, but I laffed anyway.
> Another thing... on the floor mats of most cars, they have "Toyota" or "Prius", "Camry", etc.... but you have "Dog Urine". LMAO.
> On a more serious note, wasn't there a case in NYC where certain taxi drivers of a religion that will remain namesess, where they refused to pick up pax with dogs, or pax who were drunk or maybe were carrying the hind quarters of a pig?
> ...


And they charge you even if it's a service dog.... I just checked with a couple hotels..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> the sad part is she actually believes what she is saying, she is not just trolling for a response..
> 
> Many laws and rules in the transportation industry, to protect the public, uber has videos to watch, but the videos have no real information about public transportation laws and edicate,
> 
> How many of you know your car can be impounded just for driving through airport arrival, if you have no legal ranson to be there, that applys to any transportation service,


The sad part is you're still here..trying to talk shit..when it's been proven time and again you have no regard for the rules of your lease in only driving uber..

Here since you obviously can't read is the terms of your lease..

*"B. Vehicle Use *Lessee will lease the Vehicle *exclusively for business and commercial purposes as a livery vehicle to meet riders' requests conveyed through Uber during the term of the Lease."*

and this...

*"
GPS/Starter Interrupt Notice: Your Vehicle may be equipped with a Global Positioning System ("GPS") unit or other location tracking system that will allow the vehicle to be monitored by Lessor.Additionally, your Vehicle may be equipped with a starter interrupt system that will allow the Vehicle to be shut down or disabled remotely. Any tampering with the GPS unit,starter interrupt system or otherlocation tracking system will cause a default in the Lease. You also agree that Lessor may track the location of your Vehicle, cellular telephone orother mobile computer at least to the full extent that you have grantedUber the right and ability to track such location."*

Guess you never heard of irony eh?

Guess you think rules don't apply to you eh idiot?

I'll laugh my ass off when they tow your vehicle and you don't get any of your money back.. Loser.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Funny story... not really, but I laffed anyway.
> Another thing... on the floor mats of most cars, they have "Toyota" or "Prius", "Camry", etc.... but you have "Dog Urine". LMAO.
> On a more serious note, wasn't there a case in NYC where certain taxi drivers of a religion that will remain namesess, where they refused to pick up pax with dogs, or pax who were drunk or maybe were carrying the hind quarters of a pig?
> ...


FYI hotels are not allowed to charge a pet deposit for a service dog. A service animal is not a pet and is simply not treated that way in the eyes of the law. IF it causes damage they can charge for that just as they would any other damage but they can't charge a deposit up front even if they do for pets. They also can't insist it be on a pets only floor or take an elevator designated for pets and so on. Basically any area that is open to the guests must be open to the service animal. This even overrides any health laws about animals in certain areas. The disabled person is not to be separated from them. Really in some ways you could think of them as an extension of the person or a tool like a wheelchair.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> And they charge you even if it's a service dog.... I just checked with a couple hotels..


Couldn't ignore this. They are not allowed to. Just posted to someone else on this very topic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> And they charge you even if it's a service dog.... I just checked with a couple hotels..


http://hotelexecutive.com/business_...ions-on-service-animals-in-the-hotel-industry


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> http://hotelexecutive.com/business_...ions-on-service-animals-in-the-hotel-industry


Then you better let the Hyatt and hilton and extended stay in sacramento about this..because when I called and asked they said they charge $.. so better get an attorney on the ground in sacramento at these hotels.. get on it!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> FYI hotels are not allowed to charge a pet deposit for a service dog. A service animal is not a pet and is simply not treated that way in the eyes of the law. IF it causes damage they can charge for that just as they would any other damage but they can't charge a deposit up front even if they do for pets. They also can't insist it be on a pets only floor or take an elevator designated for pets and so on. Basically any area that is open to the guests must be open to the service animal. This even overrides any health laws about animals in certain areas. The disabled person is not to be separated from them. Really in some ways you could think of them as an extension of the person or a tool like a wheelchair.


^^^
There you go... reading something into my post that was totally not there. 
Just like in another thread about people reading something into a Santander lease re: financing that they "want" to be there but isn't 
I could have made a comment that was 500 words long just to cover all the bases so that people like you just wouldn't jump in and be confrontational. 
I was referring to "pets" and "pet friendly hotels" in general and their policies... but you go off on this big tangent just to hear yourself type. 
I know full well what all of the rules and regulations are for Service dogs, Federal and in two States, so don't try to school me.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


I'm sure every case differs but this heffer deserves to be blocked from riding Uber ever again.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Then you better let the Hyatt and hilton and extended stay in sacramento about this..because when I called and asked they said they charge $.. so better get an attorney on the ground in sacramento at these hotels.. get on it!


^^^
You're completely on target with this. 
I read the article and the specific instance that was put forth indicated that the hotel personnel weren't up to speed on certain issues. 
Because the dog was "under leash" they thought that the dog wasn't a service animal and undoubtedly expected it to have one of those special harnesses for the visually impaired, but there are other types of service animals like the ones that notify its owner of things like the somebody at the door, or the alarm clock going off.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The sad part is you're still here..trying to talk shit..when it's been proven time and again you have no regard for the rules of your lease in only driving uber..
> 
> Here since you obviously can't read is the terms of your lease..
> 
> ...


That's in place to stop an idiot from signing up for uber lease-to-own and then only driving for lyft,

Many contracts and TOS's have things like this, it's to protect the contract holder from dumb-asses.

I have said here in another thread, that I will try to refinance at the end of this year, I have no intention of paying $753 for 52 months, 15 to 24 month is my limit, I have tolled this to santander over the phone when i asked what is my buy out amount,

I am not being paid outside of the rideshare app, uber is making money from me.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Fair enough.. I've taken a blind person before..she didn't have a dog.. and she worked at the dept. Of rehabilation.. in sac.
> 
> What I am saying is that I of course would not be receptive to receiving dogs after what just happened in my car.. will my attitude soften after I get over the anger? Sure. If it came down to it, I would accept someone with a service dog. Because I don't have the heart to just see someone suffer.


I completely understand your feeling on dogs in the car. I too have the exact same feelings on the subject. I will under no circumstances allow any pets in the car unless they are a designated service animal. Here in Canada they have either a harness for the blind or some sort of vest the dog wears so that it's clearly identified as a service dog. So it's easy to make the call in most public settings.

I too have refused pets and never had to deal with a service animal to date. But my car is prepared with a blanket and with my experience with service animals they are always well behaved and when it comes to going to the bathroom they are on a schedule. They will hold it till it causes itself damage before they go in a public place. That's why training is so extensive and the cost of these animals are quite high.

As for the research you are doing on what's allowed and what's not, all companies to date have a policy of some sort on service animals. Unfortunately that's not adequately trained to most staff in the company and they go by standard pet policy's. But trust me on check it the rules will be made quite clear to a manager who should be trained in such areas.

It seems that emotion was probably to blame for your outburst on how you would try and circumvent the service animal situation. But sounds to me that you are finding a level head on the subject. Hope you never have to deal with a service animal situation, but if you do you are prepared and understanding to the situation as your rider will appreciate the great service that to date you provide to your other customers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The sad part is you're still here..trying to talk shit..when it's been proven time and again you have no regard for the rules of your lease in only driving uber..
> 
> Here since you obviously can't read is the terms of your lease..
> 
> ...


Wow, wow, you are on a public forum saying to the world, you will NOT serve people with service animals,

*Below is your words to me, I now give back to you:*
"Guess you never heard of irony eh?
Guess you think rules don't apply to you eh idiot?"

And may I add, you are breaking federal laws,
I *may be* just breaking a rule in a company contract.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I think they need a better way to identify service dogs. I think many people just buy a little vest for their dogs, and say they are service dogs. As a business, harsh fines, etc. can be imposed for denying service to someone with a service dog and with that being the case, there needs to be a better way to positively identify them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I think they need a better way to identify service dogs. I think many people just buy a little vest for their dogs, and say they are service dogs. As a business, harsh fines, etc. can be imposed for denying service to someone with a service dog and with that being the case, there needs to be a better way to positively identify them.


Like this story?

http://www.broadway.com/buzz/167052...kristin-chenoweth-tweets-airline-doggy-drama/


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I think they need a better way to identify service dogs. I think many people just buy a little vest for their dogs, and say they are service dogs. As a business, harsh fines, etc. can be imposed for denying service to someone with a service dog and with that being the case, there needs to be a better way to positively identify them.


In the end it will be rare to get a service dog. Fact is most people who use service dogs use public transit as it is better set up to meet their needs. The Uber App and the service itself is not very friendly as it does not respond well to things like Siri (or other services) to order a ride.

Not saying it does happen but I would say you should put better odds on winning the lottery.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uh...Raquel...why don't you just sue her in small claims court for the damages? People with service dogs are still liable for the damage their dogs inflict on persons or property.

And a side note.....those gps monitoring devices are pretty much standard on high risk loans. These are high risk loans. The ignition device can only be used to disable the vehicle in the event of missed payments.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> So basically a low wage worker goes out of her way to help me clean the mess a pretentious rich brat and her dog did..
> Oh and as for the coffee shop worker she tipped $5. I told her I couldn't accept it, as she helped me literally clean up dog urine. She Insisted. I told her I should have been the one tipping her. And refused the tip..no way could I accept it.


Ive said it before and Ill say it again- The ones that can least afford to tip are the ones that do. The ones that can afford to tip, never do and always embarrass themselves, playing into their stereotype as the rich pretentious asshole.
You did the right thing by refusing the 5$- the fact that she helped you clean up the mess of someone else s dog is way nice- -
I get it- not all people are the same.
However, speaking from my own experiences , If there was a tipping game where you had to choose between picking up a waitress with 4 kids who just got off of a double shift of slinging eggs & coffee in the seedier part of town -or an executive who just sealed the big deal at Sparks Steak House in Midtown Manhattan - - who do you think Id take my chances with??- - But thats me...to each thier own pax


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Rich ****s are the worst of the tight ass pax. I pulled up to a mansion in my high end luxury ride and the lady pax was totally freaking out because she thought she had accidentally ordered an XL or horrors, worse yet, an SUV. Chill lady. It's only $4. You can rest easy in your mansion you ****ing tight ass.


Y'know that's the thing, in San Francisco (my area) everyone is freaking out about Lyft Line costing more than the $2.25 promotion. Like the rich of sf make over $100,000.00 a year. Sure, rent is expensive. BUT spending $15-$20 (the price a TNC ride SHOULD BE!) as opposed to $4-$8 should be nothing.

But hey, I am but a lowly Lyft/Uber driver. What do I know? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

pacmo_lala said:


> I'm sure every case differs but this heffer deserves to be blocked from riding Uber ever again.


Funny you should say that.. this was the CSR's response to me..

*Heather from Uber* (Uber)

31 de ene. 20:20

Hi Raquel,

It is possible that the dog became excited and leaked urine, this is not something uncommon with dogS. I am sure the rider did not allow the dog to urinate on purpose and this is not a reason to ban them from using Uber. Unfortunately when allowing an animal in your vehicle, accidents can happen. If the dog is not a service animal, you are not obligated to transport iT. I am sorry the mess happened, however, you have been paid the max reimbursement.

All the best, 
Heather

Uber Support


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh yeah..I have a good dog story-
-.I have a regular...An older blind guy. He has a Shepard with him that gets in the back of the Subaru. He always has someone meet him at his destination. It,s less of a hassle than 1/2 the knuckleheads I pick up on a Saturday night -
Matter of fact its not a hassle at all-
Now he has never tipped me- but- the guy that waits for him at his destination (its always the same guy and same destination) always throws me something. 
Besides, whatever the dog says goes


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again- The ones that can least afford a tip are the ones that do. The ones that can afford to tip, never do and always embarrass themselves, playing into their stereotype as the rich pretentious asshole.
> You did the right thing by refusing the 5$- the fact that she helped you clean up the mess of someone else s dog is way nice- -
> I get it- not all people are the same.
> However, speaking from my own experiences , If there was a tipping game where you had to choose between picking up a waitress with 4 kids who just got off of a double shift of slinging eggs & coffee in the seedier part of town -or an executive who just sealed the big deal at Sparks Steak House in Midtown Manhattan - - who do you think Id take my chances with??- - But thats me...to each thier own pax


Obviously I would never accept the call from the corporate ****er..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Funny you should say that.. this was the CSR's response to me..
> 
> *Heather from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


And that is the proper response. You made the choice to transport it, you were reimbursed for the mess. And the PAX will be paying for the mess. Seems pretty open and shut case if you ask me.

Accidents will happen and long as you are made whole for the mess there isn't much more Uber should do.

But I m sure the issue has been logged and if the rider becomes a problem for someone else I am sure they will deal with it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Y'know that's the thing, in San Francisco (my area) everyone is freaking out about Lyft Line costing more than the $2.25 promotion. Like the rich of sf make over $100,000.00 a year. Sure, rent is expensive. BUT spending $15-$20 (the price a TNC ride SHOULD BE!) as opposed to $4-$8 should be nothing.
> 
> But hey, I am but a lowly Lyft/Uber driver. What do I know? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No suprise here.. Tightwad corporate ****ers..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And that is the proper response. You made the choice to transport it, you were reimbursed for the mess. And the PAX will be paying for the mess. Seems pretty open and shut case if you ask me.
> 
> Accidents will happen and long as you are made whole for the mess there isn't much more Uber should do.
> 
> But I m sure the issue has been logged and if the rider becomes a problem for someone else I am sure they will deal with it.


I got a measly $100. And there is urine that went inside my leather seats.. and I had to replace a mat.. so I wasn't made whole.. and if it was unintentional..the pax could have told me about the "accident" ..she didn't ...and she didn't tip me shit either.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I completely understand your feeling on dogs in the car. I too have the exact same feelings on the subject. I will under no circumstances allow any pets in the car unless they are a designated service animal. Here in Canada they have either a harness for the blind or some sort of vest the dog wears so that it's clearly identified as a service dog. So it's easy to make the call in most public settings.
> 
> I too have refused pets and never had to deal with a service animal to date. But my car is prepared with a blanket and with my experience with service animals they are always well behaved and when it comes to going to the bathroom they are on a schedule. They will hold it till it causes itself damage before they go in a public place. That's why training is so extensive and the cost of these animals are quite high.
> 
> ...


Obviously having your new car defaced leaves a sore and bitter taste iin your mouth... so I may have been hardened to never deal with dogs after that .. in hindsight a service dog and a disabled person would soften my heart...and I would obviously not have a problem doing right by them. Just like I hope if God forbid I end up needing a service dog someone would do right by me.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Wow, wow, you are on a public forum saying to the world, you will NOT serve people with service animals,
> 
> *Below is your words to me, I now give back to you:*
> "Guess you never heard of irony eh?
> ...


You're breaking a rule.. get it? If others break rules that doesn't lessen your rule breaking.. just saying


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> There are people that game the system. Like some people are too dense to understand..just because you have a right doesn't mean you can conscript someone else to service your right.
> 
> And yes people like you are not winning friends... if I wholeheartedly try to offer you a reasonable and fair concession, and offer to stay with you until another ride comes along in 2 minutes, why would that bother you? Or anyone for that matter?


Not about "rights". It's about the law.

Simple: Take them, or you are in violation of the ADA.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I got a measly $100. And there is urine that went inside my leather seats.. and I had to replace a mat.. so I wasn't made whole.. and if it was unintentional..the pax could have told me about the "accident" ..she didn't ...and she didn't tip me shit either.


Detailing service for Urine $50 (You should be used to that by now with other Pax you have helped)
Mats $30 the entire set

$20 for your time which is better than an hourly guarantee.

So you may not think your whole. But Uber think you are. And I would have to side with then on that.

Again I would be through the roof if it happened to me. But take the emotion out of the game and you got $100 to fix the issue. That's more than a cab would get for the same.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Detailing service for Urine $50 (You should be used to that by now with other Pax you have helped)
> Mats $30 the entire set
> 
> $20 for your time which is better than an hourly guarantee.
> ...


Nope..urine went into my seat.. and the mats for my car are $37 each..and my time is worth more than $20..

You know how much it costs to gget urine from under leather..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That's more than a cab would get for the same.


Thanks for pointing that out, a taxi passenger busted my taxi top sign, just who paid, it cost me $50 added to my taxi lease.

A passengers vomits in my taxi, just who gets no downtime lease reduction,

Here is the way a taxi company keeps from paying for downtime, your taxi weekly lease payment is for 6 days NOT 7 days, if taxi needs any repairs for one day, that repair time is listed as the 7th day on your lease payment invoice..

If it happened late Saturday night, you will not get credit for Sunday as that is that week's 7th day, when you bring taxi in on Monday morning to be repaired, that repair will be listed as you 7th day for the new week,

So you you can be down for 2 days and not get any downtime pay or credit,

Many of you feel uber worst company every, uber is God conpaired to a taxi company,

When clients ask do I like uber or taxi better, I tell them the taxi industry can go straight to hell.. I don't care if the taxi industry dies.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Nope..urine went into my seat.. and the mats for my car are $37 each..and my time is worth more than $20..
> 
> You know how much it costs to gget urine from under leather..


Yes I have leather seats. $50 for full cleaning services on all the seats with leather conditioner and stain remover. And $37 each for mats? You are getting ripped off. If you want factory mats for your Uber work that's an expensive lesson. I would say go check with your local wrecker if you need a replacement. $5-10 for factory. But lets face it, you can get better after market ones for half the price of factory. And that's for the whole set. Rubber will hold the mess and not absorb.

And no your time isn't worth more than $20. Uber has made sure of that with the rates. Unless your tips are still coming in at $1k a pop.

I think again your evaluation on your time and expense are a bit lofty. You are Uber...bottom of the food chain....better start looking at it that way, because your customers don't care if your floor mats are $37 or $5.....they just want them clean when they get in.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Nope..urine went into my seat.. and the mats for my car are $37 each..


No matter that you got a 100bucks- no matter that cabs would get less. No matter with the hourly guarantees . No matter if new mats are 30 or 50 bucks.. You didn't make out on this one.
The pax knew what happened and chose to slither out of the car, without mentioning the incident, nor offering to help with the cost of clean up,,never mind a measly 5 $ tip. Deceitful and classless- -
Uber wants to play the "Were not a taxi service" card ,,we,re better then those taxi services,we,re the new wave- - ,so why not act like it then - not just talk the talk... I feel bad for the real cab drivers ,but they,re not being bamboozled by the people that sign thier checks. Uber wants to act like they are above the pettiness ,well then show some integrity. Look out for your "partners" - just dont give a company line and move on.

The time is always right to do the right thing - -MLK

Sometimes by keeping some emotion in the game it helps getting the right thing done---- It was only by keeping some emotion in the mix that UBER came thru with the 50 lousy bucks for thier "partner"- -


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Nope..urine went into my seat.. and the mats for my car are $37 each..and my time is worth more than $20..
> 
> You know how much it costs to gget urine from under leather..


I do t think you can. My bet is the materials have to be replaced.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> That's in place to stop an idiot from signing up for uber lease-to-own and then only driving for lyft,
> 
> Many contracts and TOS's have things like this, it's to protect the contract holder from dumb-asses.
> 
> ...


I don't think they can legally enforce that clause. And factually they are specifically stating the car is for commercial purposes. My bet is that would require commercial plates and not be protected under the new rules.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Funny you should say that.. this was the CSR's response to me..
> 
> *Heather from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


That sucks. Never let a dog in your car again. I no longer do.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Y'know that's the thing, in San Francisco (my area) everyone is freaking out about Lyft Line costing more than the $2.25 promotion. Like the rich of sf make over $100,000.00 a year. Sure, rent is expensive. BUT spending $15-$20 (the price a TNC ride SHOULD BE!) as opposed to $4-$8 should be nothing.
> 
> But hey, I am but a lowly Lyft/Uber driver. What do I know? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Lyft line has boundaries that once crossed eliminate the muni match.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I don't think they can legally enforce that clause. And factually they are specifically stating the car is for commercial purposes. My bet is that would require commercial plates and not be protected under the new rules.


Any contract terms are enforceable unless it breaks a human rights law or goes against the constitution. Good luck proving that clause does any of those things. It would be entertaining to see someone try.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Any contract terms are enforceable unless it breaks a human rights law or goes against the constitution. Good luck proving that clause does any of those things. It would be entertaining to see someone try.


Not trying to change any contract terms, or clauses- your right, its an uphill battle for the way more motivated than me- - Just spreading awareness -->
*Sometimes it is better to lose and do the right thing than to win and do the wrong thing.*


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Any contract terms are enforceable unless it breaks a human rights law or goes against the constitution. Good luck proving that clause does any of those things. It would be entertaining to see someone try.


Your not well versed in the American legal system are you?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Your not well versed in the American legal system are you?


Not overly, but since we have American interests and I do need to work with legal contracts I do have some general knowledge other than Judge Judy.

Acquiring a 2.7 Billion dollar US bank will get you up to speed real quick on financial contracts. But I would need to converse with our legal teams here to be sure. I'm not an expert.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> t I do have some general knowledge other than Judge Judy.


Hahaa- -"Im not here because I'm gorgeous ,I'm here cause Im smart"- - Judge Judy
I think neither - its because she has the ratings-


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not overly, but since we have American interests and I do need to work with legal contracts I do have some general knowledge other than Judge Judy.
> 
> Acquiring a 2.7 Billion dollar US bank will get you up to speed real quick on financial contracts. But I would need to converse with our legal teams here to be sure. I'm not an expert.


It's not an insult btw. Our legal system get really strange in some areas and very clear in others. Write a legally questionable contract and you take your chances.

I would question any non commercial leave that requires you to use the vehicle for the commercial purposes of a third party yet require you to register the vehicle as a non commercial.

What would be interesting to know is who the lender is and how the lease is represented to them.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> It's not an insult btw. Our legal system get really strange in some areas and very clear in others. Write a legally questionable contract and you take your chances.
> 
> I would question any non commercial leave that requires you to use the vehicle for the commercial purposes of a third party yet require you to register the vehicle as a non commercial.
> 
> What would be interesting to know is who the lender is and how the lease is represented to them.


There has been some pretty detailed discussions here. As well as a copy and paste of the contract. Take a look at it just before you go to bed. Will put you to sleep better than a warm glass of milk.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/new-information-about-uber-lease-program.10492/page-4

And no worries...never took it as an insult. I'm no lawyer by any means and US law is different than Canada. (Even State laws will have a say in this area and no way I know what goes on in individual states)

But generally I try and put on how I can see a lawyer will look at it as most of my contracts goes through legal and you should see how they screw with the words.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> There has been some pretty detailed discussions here. As well as a copy and paste of the contract. Take a look at it just before you go to bed. Will put you to sleep better than a warm glass of milk.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/new-information-about-uber-lease-program.10492/page-4
> 
> ...


I fell that way about pretty much all contracts. Oh yea...I've never seen a lawyer not try and screw with anything. That crossed their desk. Everyone these days wants to put a finger print on something.


----------



## ac79 (Dec 10, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Nope..urine went into my seat.. and the mats for my car are $37 each..and my time is worth more than $20..
> 
> You know how much it costs to gget urine from under leather..


You really don't have much to worry about. Any lawyer will be going after Uber, not you. The worst that will happen is you lose your employment or independent contracting or whatever they call it. I would just say you can't take the job and leave it at that, don't offer any other explanations. It's the explanations that get you into trouble.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _That is how the rich stay rich. They don't give away their money. As for the lady wanting to bring her dog ,hell no. I have driven many wealthy people in limousines and sedans. Not all are pretentious ass swipes. _


Thank you for that


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Thank you for that


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Two issues with dogs. Their odor lingers in the car, and their hair works its way into the fabric. It takes weeks to get all the hairs out no matter how many times you vacuum. We shower every day and wear clothes. Some dog owners get offended if you hesitate to take their "member of the family". It's like riding naked in someone's car with a hairy back.

Service dogs are an exception. For one, we are required to take them if a rider is hooked up to us. For another, we have to be greatful for not needing them. The least we can do is to help those who do.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Ayad said:


> odor lingers in the car, and hair works its way into the fabric. . It's like riding naked in someone's car with a hairy back.


That,s why I always shower, and shave my back before I go out driving naked- its only right


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ayad said:


> Two issues with dogs. Their odor lingers in the car, and their hair works its way into the fabric. It takes weeks to get all the hairs out no matter how many times you vacuum. We shower every day and wear clothes. Some dog owners get offended if you hesitate to take their "member of the family". It's like riding naked in someone's car with a hairy back.
> 
> Service dogs are an exception. For one, we are required to take them if a rider is hooked up to us. For another, we have to be greatful for not needing them. The least we can do is to help those who do.


TMI dude, TMI!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Lyft line has boundaries that once crossed eliminate the muni match.


What do you mean?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> What do you mean?


My understanding is that the match muni pricing had boundaries with in the city of where they could start and end and get the muni price.


----------



## TonyPHX (Jan 26, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


I love you! I've been seeing this in my not quite Beverly Hills town of Scottsdale, AZ (Home of the $30,000 millionaire). You're right, go drive in the ghetto and working class hoods. The people are real. And the drunks are happy drunks who converse with you and don't want you to kiss/wipe their ass. I filed my first rider complaint tonight on a pissy female driver who was determined to have a bad experience. Avoid college campuses, they are just as bad as rich pricks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

You forgot to mention, driving in "the burbs".


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> My understanding is that the match muni pricing had boundaries with in the city of where they could start and end and get the muni price.


I was told. Is it over now? Pax are telling me it's flat $5 now for line.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I was told. Is it over now? Pax are telling me it's flat $5 now for line.


I don't know if it is still going on. I know that Lyft and Uber are in a price war right now


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you like driving in SF?


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Funny you should say that.. this was the CSR's response to me..
> 
> *Heather from Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


This fembot is from Manila. Ugh. It shows. Who the hell talks like this and justifies dog piss? Just cut the bullshit and say sorry but we charged the maximum that we could for this. x_x


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yes I have leather seats. $50 for full cleaning services on all the seats with leather conditioner and stain remover. And $37 each for mats? You are getting ripped off. If you want factory mats for your Uber work that's an expensive lesson. I would say go check with your local wrecker if you need a replacement. $5-10 for factory. But lets face it, you can get better after market ones for half the price of factory. And that's for the whole set. Rubber will hold the mess and not absorb.
> 
> And no your time isn't worth more than $20. Uber has made sure of that with the rates. Unless your tips are still coming in at $1k a pop.
> 
> I think again your evaluation on your time and expense are a bit lofty. You are Uber...bottom of the food chain....better start looking at it that way, because your customers don't care if your floor mats are $37 or $5.....they just want them clean when they get in.


I bought a nice car... I don't want $5 mats ..I want my original ****ing mats..it's not a customer thing it's my nice vehicle thing.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I know for some of you uber makes it seem that you do this in your spare time while wearing your favorite pj's. The truth is by perception of the public you are professionals. When you sign up to be a cab driver you must confirm to a list of must do's and be's and that includes ADA. Otherwise, you can't become a driver. Saying you have allergies that keep you from servicing those with seeing eye dogs is akin to a lifeguard saying they refused to aid a person drowning because of some issue they have with water. Bottom line if you don't want to service those with eye seeing dogs then don't drive cab.

Now there are people out there that bring along their dogs. You have the right to refuse them if obviously they are not in need of that dog for disability reasons. Like one poster said dogs for assistance are super well behaved. So no worries about them as they are trained for a specific task religiously from a very young age.

Every now and then very few times I get a women who wants to bring her small dog. Personally if the dog is well behaved that is ok with me. Misbehaved dogs or big ones I refuse to take.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I bought a nice car... I don't want $5 mats ..I want my original ****ing mats..it's not a customer thing it's my nice vehicle thing.


Wow... just got flashes of my 8 year old niece when she is having a temper tantrum. Well good luck to you. Somehow my belief in women were more intelegant then us men has been shattered.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I know for some of you uber makes it seem that you do this in your spare time while wearing your favorite pj's. The truth is by perception of the public you are professionals. When you sign up to be a cab driver you must confirm to a list of must do's and be's and that includes ADA. Otherwise, you can't become a driver. Saying you have allergies that keep you from servicing those with seeing eye dogs is akin to a lifeguard saying they refused to aid a person drowning because of some issue they have with water. Bottom line if you don't want to service those with eye seeing dogs then don't drive cab.
> 
> Now there are people out there that bring along their dogs. You have the right to refuse them if obviously they are not in need of that dog for disability reasons. Like one poster said dogs for assistance are super well behaved. So no worries about them as they are trained for a specific task religiously from a very young age.
> 
> Every now and then very few times I get a women who wants to bring her small dog. Personally if the dog is well behaved that is ok with me. Misbehaved dogs or big ones I refuse to take.


Can I bring my "therapy kangaroo"?  JK.

Here's one article with good info on a current story.

http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines...ave-McDonalds-290676101.html?device=phone&c=y


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I bought a nice car... I don't want $5 mats ..I want my original ****ing mats..it's not a customer thing it's my nice vehicle thing.


Not to be a dick, but if you want to keep your car "nice", you shouldn't be driving 6,8, 10, or whatever number passengers a day who get in it. Stuff is going happen. Many people these days don't respect others property. Be smart and practical. By some rubber, WeatherTech-like mats. They don't look bad, and they're practical. Your car will be much "nicer" in the long-run. You're driving "X", not a limo.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Weather Tech digital floor liners... $200 purchase well worth it


I've got them front and back and the trunk. Love 'em. Worth every penny.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Not to be a dick, but if you want to keep your car "nice", you shouldn't be driving 6,8, 10, or whatever number passengers a day who get in it. Stuff is going happen. Many people these days don't respect others property. Be smart and practical. By some rubber, WeatherTech-like mats. They don't look bad, and they're practical. Your car will be much "nicer" in the long-run. You're driving "X", not a limo.


Why should I pay $200 for ****ing mats so jerKS won't **** my shit up..


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Why should I pay $200 for ****ing mats so jerKS won't **** my shit up..


Then get your shit ****ed up and save your $200. I'll write off those mats on my taxes. Take them out, rinse them off and they are good as new.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Why should I pay $200 for ****ing mats so jerKS won't **** my shit up..


Cost of doing business. First thing I do when I buy a new car is get rubber floor mats and seat covers, but then, I'm kind of messy, go to the beach, and other things, so it's worth it to me. Just sold my 10 year old car a few months ago. The floors and seats looked brand new, as I had mats/seat covers on them the whole time.
I got some Husky mats, which are similar to Weather-Tech, except they are thinner. I paid $120 total, for front and back. I'd rather spend a little more up front for something that can be wiped/hosed off, than other mats that need to be shampooed all the time, and stay wet if it's raining. Just more practical. I'm all about utility, not bling.

No matter what, your floors are going get dirty..it rains, people step in things, that's just life.
Every night after I drive, I have grass, dirt, sand, etc. on the floor. It just happens.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm getting a molder floor cover for the back. Covers both sides and the grand hump and is carpeted and water proof. I'm doing this even though I have had no trouble.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


Therapy kangaroo. ..

http://nypost.com/2015/02/04/woman-with-baby-kangaroo-forced-out-of-mcdonalds/


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Probably no dogs allowed would be best. Or cats, ferrets, birds ...
I took a dog once. Was still finding hair stuck in the seats a week later.
Make the dog pay a couple of hundred up front. That should end the discussion.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Probably no dogs allowed would be best. Or cats, ferrets, birds ...
> I took a dog once. Was still finding hair stuck in the seats a week later.
> Make the dog pay a couple of hundred up front. That should end the discussion.











I don't have $200. No pockets


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay. I'm sorry. Puppy's ride for free.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again- The ones that can least afford to tip are the ones that do. The ones that can afford to tip, never do and always embarrass themselves, playing into their stereotype as the rich pretentious asshole.
> You did the right thing by refusing the 5$- the fact that she helped you clean up the mess of someone else s dog is way nice- -
> I get it- not all people are the same.
> However, speaking from my own experiences , If there was a tipping game where you had to choose between picking up a waitress with 4 kids who just got off of a double shift of slinging eggs & coffee in the seedier part of town -or an executive who just sealed the big deal at Sparks Steak House in Midtown Manhattan - - who do you think Id take my chances with??- - But thats me...to each thier own pax


^^^
Sparks? 
I don't think I'd talk shit to a Gambino. 
He didn't just seal a big deal, he put out a hit.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sparks?
> I don't think I'd talk shit to a Gambino.
> He didn't just seal a big deal, he put out a hit.


HaHa- -The Gambino, s built Vegas, so not surprising you know the sparks Steakhouse history


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> HaHa- -The Gambino, s built Vegas, so not surprising you know the sparks Steakhouse history


It was the Chicago mob that built Vegas.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It was the Chicago mob that built Vegas.


Actually the original NY mob , Siegel., , Lansky ,Luciano,and Costello started Vegas long ago.-in the early 1940s, Lansky had begun to catch wind of the economic possibilities of building in Las Vegas, and he sent Siegel to survey that desert dump- - You know the deal->Bugsy and his G/F skimmed way too much- the costs went way higher than NY ever imagined- -and Bugsy was killed in LA for his troubles
-In the 50,and 60,s , the Chicago boys took it over with Hoffa & Teamster $$$

Then UBER came into town and its been all down hill since


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Actually the original NY mob , Siegel., , Lansky ,Luciano,and Costello started Vegas long ago.-in the early 1940s, Lansky had begun to catch wind of the economic possibilities of building in Las Vegas, and he sent Siegel to survey that desert dump- - You know the deal->Bugsy and his G/F skimmed way too much- the costs went way higher than NY ever imagined- -and Bugsy was killed in LA for his troubles
> -In the 50,and 60,s , the Chicago boys took it over with Hoffa & Teamster $$$
> 
> Then UBER came into town and its been all down hill since


*The Mafia in Las Vegas*
*








Gambling has always been a very important business in the Mafia. From card games to betting on horses and other sports, the Mafia has earned cash from all of them. They operated many illegal and luxurious gambling operations throughout the United States. Police officers and law enforcement agencies were in the payroll of the Mafia Bosses and ignored the gambling operations. However, a major event occurred which forever changed the history of gambling and casinos in the United States. The state of Nevada legalized gambling in 1931.

Even though gambling had been legalized, no one paid much attention except the local cowboys and some men from nearby military bases. Las Vegas was a dirty town in the middle of the desert with a few gas stations, greasy junk food diners and a few slot machine emporiums. Las Vegas in the early 1940s was not an attractive place to do business or live. The Mafia didn't catch onto the huge moneymaking potential of Las Vegas until after World War II ended. Al Capone had eyed the town with great interest but never got onto completing his plans of turning it into a hotel and casino haven for tourists and travelers.

Las Vegas remained Mafia free until the Mafioso Meyer Lansky and Bugsy Siegel realized the potential for Las Vegas. The timing could not have been better. Before the formation of Las Vegas, American tourists looking for a great time had to go all the way to Cuba. In Cuba gangsters were welcomed by the corrupt Batista regime, casinos were plentiful, and the profits were huge. Around a decade after the opening of the first casino in Las Vegas, Fidel Castro's Revolution swept Cuba. So, the people were left with no other alternative for legal gambling than going to Las Vegas.









With Siegel's imagination and great organizational skills and the money of the Mafia, the first gambling resort of Las Vegas - The Flamingo - opened on December 26, 1946. It was the first of many Mafia-financed resorts. Las Vegas proved to be a very profitable and legal business for the Mafia. Once a dull desert town, it now became the glitzy Las Vegas "Strip."

Lansky, who did not wanting to be the one blamed if the Las Vegas plan didn't go well, had enlisted Bugsy Siegel. Siegel's job had been to raise cash and enthusiasm from the Mafia Families. Things got off to a shaky start when the Flamingo was forced to open ahead of schedule due to the pressuring of the Mafia. Las Vegas wasn't so famous at the time and there wasn't much tourist interest. Siegel had other troubles too. He had skimmed off huge sums of money from the construction money and the pension funds of the Mafia-controlled Unions. After this discovery, the Mafia demanded the money back and gave a deadline. Bugsy's hopes were pinned on the success of the Flamingo. Due to the bad start, the Mafia Families believed he couldn't return the cash and so in retaliation got his assassinated.*


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*The Mafia in Las Vegas*
*







* Gotta love it- -Us NYers know more about this shit from livin with these wiseguys than most people - - for better or worse- -


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It was the Chicago mob that built Vegas.


^^^
Well.... yeah, but. 
They all got into it after a few years. 
The old Hacienda was supposed to be the last 'real' mobbed up casino in Vegas. The hotel was an entirely different operation at that point. 
The Dunes was supposed to be the last mobbed hotel/casino and was spectacularly blown up by Steve Wynn... I think the vid is still on Youtube.
Believe it or not, the Riv is still connected to one degree or another.... definitely there are no suitcases full of money coming out of the counting room.

One thing about Vegas is that all the sons, daughters, relatives of one type or another who are still here are all Lawyers here in town and/or they are in politics. 
Mayor Goodman was a mob lawyer and he served out his term as Mayor, and now his wife is Mayor... and they were/are the two greatest promoters of Las Vegas that this fkn town has ever seen... and I'll say that even tho I'm not a member of their party, I did vote for them.

My dad was an executive with the Riv from 1955 to 1991 where he died at his desk. 
He knew them all.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> *The Mafia in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
You know.... that old photo was taken back in the day when the hotel was about 300 feet off the boulevard. 
Now, everything is right on the sidewalk. 
Like the Riv is right on the street and now you have to go back to Paradise to the rear to pick up pax. 
I had an open call this morning for a pickup at the Riv and it just happened that I was driving up Paradise and keyed the mic real fast and took it. LOL. Gotta keep that mic in your lap. If you have it hooked to the dash or on the floor, you lose.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> My dad was an executive with the Riv from 1955 to 1991 where he died at his desk.
> He knew them all.


Interesting stuff - -
Sorry about your Dad(I'm assuming natural causes) --yeah ,back in the day it was hard NOT to know a few of the guys. Those popular movies that we,ve all seen by now are pretty accurate . The old Vegas was like the wild west. I used to take the bus trip from Anihiem to Vegas back in the late 70,s early 80,s,it was a whole different scene then _from the Disneyland it has become.
aaaah... We would arrive young,drunk and stupid... and leave 24hours later a bit older,hungover,and broke- -loved those days...- - -
keeping this on track with the Uber experience, that whole city was moved by tips... everyone got paid- from the keno girls to the valets in the parking lots. Dont know how it is theses days...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well.... yeah, but.
> They all got into it after a few years.
> The old Hacienda was supposed to be the last 'real' mobbed up casino in Vegas. The hotel was an entirely different operation at that point.
> ...


^^^
That's very interesting that your father worked at the Riviera, he was there from the opening, the people he must of seen, all the celebrities. The stories he must of told you.
Unfortunately, the Riv is a dump now, but I like the "old " Vegas.
I saw Joan Rivers at the Stardust, she said, the Legendary Stardust, sarcastically because the place was a dump.
I love the Golden Gate, but they remodeled it and messed it up.
The places like the Cosmopolitan have no character to them.
The first time I went to Vegas was in 1984, when you could drive down Freemont St.
I would have loved to have seen the Sands Hotel, the Thunder Bird, the Silver Slipper, the Mint, the Cotton Club, the Carousel, the Carver House, the Sahara from the 50's, the Dunes and of course the Original Flamingo.
And as far as Oscar Goodman, how did he make people come to vegas that weren't going to come there anyway ? And his wife looks like an old stripper. 
I know a guy who knows a guy in Vegas, I asked him if I could buy a job there, he said, no those days are over .
I drove Steve Wynn and Elaine when they were still married.
No tip, of course. My friend still drives Elaine when she comes to New York. When you said your cousin's husband is in the cement business, I automatically figured he's mobbed up.
They're into the private trash hauling business and the cement business. My sister worked at Jilliys, Frank Sinatras body guard.
You know Vegas the way I know NYC, I'm sure you've seen a lot of changes, the old timers in Vegas said it used to be much better.
The way people in Atlantic City, say it was better before gambling came.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sparks?
> I don't think I'd talk shit to a Gambino.
> He didn't just seal a big deal, he put out a hit.


I drove by Sparks that day, that was a long time ago I'm old
The dapper don John GottI had him killed.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove by Sparks that day, that was a long time ago I'm old
> The dapper don John GottI had him killed


Yeah, my friend Im 3 yrs away from 60- -no spring chicken . 
That day (so it is said)- Gotti was parked about 10 blocks away with Sammy the Bull with walkie talkies. No truth to the rumor than they were in an uber black

Link from the NY.Times -man,that was over 20 years ago>
http://www.nytimes.com/1992/03/04/n...otti-describes-the-killing-of-castellano.html


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I bought a nice car... I don't want $5 mats ..I want my original ****ing mats..it's not a customer thing it's my nice vehicle thing.


Wow...your reply to actionjax's statement, is totally out of context, you are a spoiled brat with a high sense of self-entitlement.

God I pray you are not an uber client, i would feel very sorry for any uber driver with you in the back seat.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I drove by Sparks that day, that was a long time ago I'm old
> The dapper don John GottI had him killed.


^^^
Yeah, and our former Mayor here in L.V. defended him. 
In the biblical sense.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, and our former Mayor here in L.V. defended him.
> In the biblical sense.


That old post office on Stewart I think it is that they made into a mob museum, to me that's shamefull. Like Los Angeles having a bloods and crips museum. I didn't go to Vegas for awhile because of H. Reid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ^^^
> That's very interesting that your father worked at the Riviera, he was there from the opening, the people he must of seen, all the celebrities. The stories he must of told you.
> Unfortunately, the Riv is a dump now, but I like the "old " Vegas.
> I saw Joan Rivers at the Stardust, she said, the Legendary Stardust, sarcastically because the place was a dump.
> ...


^^^
I'm even older than you are.... but I'm still kicking along with rejuvenating drugs... Did I actually type that? 
Oscar was a fantastic promoter of Vegas, and I think that he's still working with his wife as a "shadow" Mayor. 
You're right.... Cosmo and some of the newer hotels have absolutely no character whatsoever.
Actually, you can still buy a job here if you know somebody, like a VIP manager. BUT you have to have six months of driving here under your belt. 
I know the manager over at Planet and what I really want is to become a hotel driver. We're working on it. He likes me. 
Jilly's? That brings back some memories 
I know Vegas, and you know NYC. I'd really LOVE to drive in NYC!!!
Give me an old Town and I'd massage the egos of those fuks like nobody's business... I'd even have 25 pairs of white gloves in the glove compartment. LOL.

And, yeah, the old Main Post Office is now the Mob Museum.

I really love this town, but I love L.A. better. If I could move back there and buy back my old house, I'd do it in a second! 
Unfortuantely, I'm underwater with the value of my house right now. Paid for, but still 50 Grand less than I paid for it.

And finally.... don't diss the Mob Museum. 
Those dudes made this town. 
The Mob had some class, quite unlike the Crips and Bloods. 
At least the mob wore thousand dollar suits... unlike the C/B's who wear T-shirts.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Interesting stuff - -
> Sorry about your Dad(I'm assuming natural causes) --yeah ,back in the day it was hard NOT to know a few of the guys. Those popular movies that we,ve all seen by now are pretty accurate . The old Vegas was like the wild west. I used to take the bus trip from Anihiem to Vegas back in the late 70,s early 80,s,it was a whole different scene then _from the Disneyland it has become.
> aaaah... We would arrive young,drunk and stupid... and leave 24hours later a bit older,hungover,and broke- -loved those days...- - -
> keeping this on track with the Uber experience, that whole city was moved by tips... everyone got paid- from the keno girls to the valets in the parking lots. Dont know how it is theses days...


^^^
Yup, Vegas is still extreeeeeemly Tipcentric. 
I hate it here because I grew up on the beach in Malibu... but I'm kinda stuck here. 
What can I say? 
I'm out of money, and I'm out of contacts. 
Did I actually type that???
BUT, I actually did make 500 bux in tips over the last four days only working four to ten hours a day. 
I really actually LOVE the company that I'm driving for... they actually let me work split shifts, so I can take two hours off and then come back on. 
Put the car in my driveway, go inside, take a shower and put on a new shirt......... and bingo. Good as new.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> really love this town, but I love L.A. better. If I could move back there and buy back my old house, I'd do it in a second!
> Unfortuantely, I'm underwater with the value of my house right now. Paid for, but still 50 Grand less than I paid for it.


I was looking at houses in Vegas in 2008, forclosed and Short sales all over Vegas. I saw some really nice houses cheap, Summerlin, Henderson. I should have bought one then, but I still have to work.

I kind of like Laughlin/Bullhead City because of the river, and it's more laid back than Vegas. Reno is kind of nice too, but it gets cold in the winter. And houses cost more there than Vegas.

You talk to the people in Reno that lived in Vegas they didn't like it and came back to Reno.

I've seen a lot of California but always steered clear of LA because my sister lived there and didn't like it. San Francisco is beautiful though, but that's more expensive than living in New York.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow....did this place become off topic fast. Interesting none the less.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was looking at houses in Vegas in 2008, forclosed and Short sales all over Vegas. I saw some really nice houses cheap, Summerlin, Henderson. I should have bought one then, but I still have to work.
> 
> I kind of like Laughlin/Bullhead City because of the river, and it's more laid back than Vegas. Reno is kind of nice too, but it gets cold in the winter. And houses cost more there than Vegas.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yup, you're right. 
A few years ago down in Southern Highlands, there was one whole side of a street where the houses (only a couple of years old) sold for anywhere between 400k and 550k originally, and the people just walked away from them. 
I was in real estate at the time and I'm contemplating going back into it on a limited basis. 
In fact, I have to go in on Tuesday to do my periodic exam to keep my license current. 
Sometimes I even pick up people that I sold a house to and they are like.... WTF! 
I always give them my card and tell them "Don't lose it", and to call me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow....did this place become off topic fast. Interesting none the less.


^^^
LOL! 
This is off topic too... You're a good guy!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, you're right.
> A few years ago down in Southern Highlands, there was one whole side of a street where the houses (only a couple of years old) sold for anywhere between 400k and 550k originally, and the people just walked away from them.
> I was in real estate at the time and I'm contemplating going back into it on a limited basis.
> ...


By the way, rather than editing the post, I just decided to add to it. 
The limo manager over at Aladdin (Now Planet Hollywood) told me about ten years ago that once you give out 1,000 cards, you'll never have to wait it out in line at the airport again. He was right. 
I'm still trying to get hooked up with one of the major hotels as a hotel driver because once that happens, the income is unreal...
I drove for Stardust for a while, and you know what happened there. BOOM! 
I drove this gold Cadillac Stretch and guess what? The company that I work for now owns it. LOL! 
Small world.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> the income is unreal..


It must be all tips, from big winner's. And walking away from a half a million dollar house, that's crazy. One house I was looking at in 2008, they built a strip mall that blocked the view of the strip.
And it was totally empty, the home owner said that's what they do here, just build stuff. I looked at quite a lot of houses over the years with different real estate agents.

It's funny the different approaches they have, one young guy was like Mr . cool, but obviously didn't know much. Another guy was a real insulting wise guy, from New York  
The best real estate salesman was from California, actually the first person I went to at Century 21 on Flamingo. 
I really picked his brain, I let him use my rental car so he wouldn't have to use his car.
His name is Mark Nowicki ,he doesn't work at Century 21 anymore but I found out where he works. If I ever buy a house in Vegas, it will be from him, and I told him that. 
Trulia keeps on sending me emails. There was a condo for sale in Laughlin that I know for a fact is always a half a million, it was on Trulia for $320,000 of course it sold very quickly.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well.... yeah, but.
> They all got into it after a few years.
> The old Hacienda was supposed to be the last 'real' mobbed up casino in Vegas. The hotel was an entirely different operation at that point.
> ...


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

These stupid idiots went off topics. I hate that when people do that. We're talking about rich spoiled folks. And, right Way here comes some idiot changing the topic.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

This post is a lifetime ago, wow some people just wake up miserable


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


Where is the "ghetto?"


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This post is a lifetime ago, wow some people just wake up miserable


Yet, you deopped a comment on here too. Meaning you must of woken up miserable too. Lmao


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

People like that are the reason other people snap and commit murders.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> Where is the "ghetto?"


nearly everywhere.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> These stupid idiots went off topics. I hate that when people do that. We're talking about rich spoiled folks. And, right Way here comes some idiot changing the topic.


Use the report feature


----------



## Molly hatchet (Oct 18, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Not all are pretentious ass wipes.. I know I was tipped 1k by an older gentleman who was obviously well off.
> 
> I am saying a clear majority of them are smug pretentious ******bags..


----------



## Molly hatchet (Oct 18, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I am so sick and tired of these pretentious rich assholes and their behavior..
> 
> Two nights ago..I pick up a super rich diva..in Eldorado hills (Beverly Hills of sac).. she insists on bringing her dog.. Finally I relented .. during the ride she asked if I had bottled water for ...the dog! I said sorry.. I don't.. she made me pull over at a store and she bought some water for her dog.. we proceeded to the movie theater and I dropped her off. No tip..
> Then as I'm driving away I get another ping..it was a worker from a coffee shop in the same complex..as she gets in she says your back seat and carpet is wet. I pull over and sure enough the dog had urinated in my car.. and on my seats.. The rich ***** didn't even bother to inform me..
> ...


I only get tips from white people why is that


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> Yet, you deopped a comment on here too. Meaning you must of woken up miserable too. Lmao


I wouldn't right lmao to nom fumny commemt. Just shows you dont know what funny is. I'm not the one waking up miserable or waking up a dead thread, whilst complaining about it. Some of y'all are like cab drivers forever complaining about lame sheeiitt.

You can't be grateful and complain at the same time. You should be happy season is upon us.

Tis the seaaon to make money


----------



## Molly hatchet (Oct 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I wouldn't right lmao to nom fumny commemt. Just shows you dont know what funny is. I'm not the one waking up miserable or waking up a dead thread, whilst complaining about it. Some of y'all are like cab drivers forever complaining about lame sheeiitt.
> 
> You can't be grateful and complain at the same time. You should be happy season is upon us.
> 
> Tis the seaaon to make money


Are you Hi


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Molly hatchet said:


> Are you Hi


She is either high on dope or something heavier. She logs on this site to see what people talk about and then calls everyone miserable, not realizing how miserable she looks writing about others. Lol


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

My mom actually grew up in Vegas. My cousins on her side live there, and I'm very happy we're not there. My uncle and grandpa are real estate investors, and the market always seems to be on the boom/bust cycle. My grandpa basically said to watch that $500k house become $300k overnight.


----------

